# CLOMID GIRLS PART 15......



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting 

 & &  to all


xx


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

b3ndy - that doesn't sound right to me - do you have an HR department you can speak to?  what exactly did your boss say when you came back - did she invite you to a meeting to discuss your performance or capability and give you the right to bring a representative (either a trade union rep or a colleague) to it?  It could be grounds for constructive dismissal which basically means that you leave and say that you were forced to because of their unreasonable behaviour (i.e.effectively demoting you after 7 years of service without proper procedure) - give me the details and I can advise you more


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev....glad you ok hun.

B3ndy....I'd see where you stand hun.

Pocketmonkey..migth need your advise if/when I get PG. Not sure how "nice" my bosses will be aout maternity pay!


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

kerryb - no problem.  Has your company got a maternity policy?  If not then it might just be statutory.  How long have you been working there?  The amount of leave and pay entitlement has a length of service criteria so wouldn't want to give you definates until I know that.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its only a very small company, and no they don't have a maternity policy. They've never had a pregnant employee! I'm hoping they might give me something, they did ask if I would be coming back after having a baby. I said yes at the time. Obviously I know know when its going to be. I've been here for 2 agonising years!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Glad you and bump are ok Bev

Pocket monkey - thanks for that I'll PM you the details later today/tonight.

Right girls....whoever's still around ....Sailaice, Kerry, Bev, pocketmonkey

I'm offski - getting up to my extra busy time right now

'speak' tomorrow - have a top night everyone!!

S
xx

(Suzie how you doing? any more news on your fostering now you've been accepted? hope you're ok  )


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

kerryb - well as it stands at the moment, employees who have more than 6 months of service by the 15th week before the due date (effectively speaking if you got pregnant after you started work!) then you are entitled to the following:

Leave

Ordinary leave of 26 weeks
Additional leave of 26 weeks
Total therefore of 52 weeks/1 year off

Pay

Statutory pay (providing that you are actually an employee and not a freelancer who provides their services through a ltd company, and that your company deduct your tax and NI etc) is:

6 weeks at 90% of your normal basic pay
followed by 20 weeks at the lower rate which is currently £108.85 per week

You are entitled to this money regardless of whether or not you plan to come back to work as long as you are still employed by the 15th week before the due date (i.e. not made redundant or resigned - but fairly risky strategy to try and make a pregnant woman redundant).

Some companies do enhance on this pay usually with the provision that you agree that you will return after mat leave and that if you decide not to later on then you have to repay the extra money they gave you

In april 2007 the lower rate will go up again (probably only by a few quid before you get too excited!! ) but they are extending the time over which payment will be made from the 6 months to 9 months so you'd get a bit more money

hope this helps!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry been caught up in meetings this afternoon.  Hope you are all feeling a bit better  

Pocketmonkey.. I'm a surveying executive basically not qualified but deal with property management in The City of London.

Well still no sign of AF - no cramps, twinges etc except I've had stabbing type pain behind by right (.)(.) since last night

Going to log off soon as still have loads to do.

Have a good evening everyone chat tomorrow


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

pocketmonkey - I'm a midwife. I'm a registered nurse aswell, but working as a midwife at the moment.

Hope everyone's okxx[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 16:53by the way, binty, have you tested?


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

wow - everyone has such different jobs! - emilycaitlin - as a midwife and nurse can you give us any tips about staying healthy when we get pregnant (ever the optimist  ) and what the best birthing methods are?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh heck!  Long topic!!  Keep watching on the ask a midwife board and we are soon going to start putting info about these sorts of things up on it.


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

emilycaitlin - that's a really good idea, I'm sure a lot of people will have questions[br]Posted on: 29-06-2006, 17:05:40that's me logging off for tonight - see you all in the morning - tfi friday


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope not tested too  going to wait till Saturday I think that will be cd31 of 29


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

B3ndy, I thought it was you!!  They said you name after but really quickly but it did begin with an S, so I guessed it was you!!  You didn't sound like an Essex girl, was that your posh voice


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm back from the funeral, which was very sad.  But on the plus side, my cystitis subsided and I didn't have to stop for the loo every 15 mins.  I was worried I'd have to wear incontinence pants!

SarahStewart - I think you were probably right, I've been having too much bms.  I started early this month cos I was convinced I'd O earlier on clomid.  I shoulda known my body wouldn't do what I wanted it to.  Still haven't O'd and am sick of bms this month!!!  (Don't tell DH that though!!)

Flowerpot - hope everything went OK with your scan today

Sailaice - I've never linked thin lining with short AFs.  It makes total sense, now you mention it!  I'm eating brazil nuts this month and I'll start on the selenium before Oing next month.

KerryB - I hope your DH's tests come back OK.  And I hope you feel better tomorrow.  Some people can be so insensitive, they seem to be blissfully unaware of how difficult and emotional it is when you're TTC.  If I ever get pregnant I've got a whole list of insensitve people who I'll be having words with!!

B3ndy - enjoy your day off tomorrow

Pocketmonkey -  I can understand how you feel about the wedding you're going to.  Today I saw my cousin's wife who's pregnant.  I'd been dreading it, but it wasn't as bad as I thought.  I treated her bump like an eclipse of the sun, I didn't look directly at it!!  That seemed to help!  Btw, I'm a systems analyst programmer computer geek type person.  Most peoples' eyes glaze over when I tell them what I do, but I don't need to worry about that on the internet cos I can't see peoples' facial expressions so I can be as boring as I like!

Tracyb - congratulations on your 6th anniversary.

Hello to everyone I've missed.  

T x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Tiggy - glad everything went smoothly today, and that you're feeling better.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooo we do have a diverse number of jobs!! I wanted to go part time and do a midwifery course but me and my sister are thinking of opening our own business!!   a sunbed shop!! So i was going to go in september and do a beauty course on an evening! I'm slowing things down though because I want a baby so it's all up in the air!!

Emily I would love a home birth! Can you have one the first time you are pg?

Tiggy I am glad your cystitis has eased off!  How are you feeling! I am also bumping up on selenium next cycle and zinc  

Flowerpot how did the scan go?

KerryB how did DH's tests go?

B3ndy enjoy your day off!

Jowest where and how are you?

Tracy B   

SarahStewart I think I have probably had too much   !!

Pocketmonkey I am so going to want your advice, no-one has ever been pregnant at my company either except the director's sister!

Well it's almost the weekend!! I'm so excited I am having a nice long walk in the park tomorrow with DH and my godchildren!! we are going to feed the ducks!
I was at a 1yr olds birthday party last night there was a tiny baby there only 8lb2 and he was 4 weeks old! I didn't get all sad tho!! I was just thinking it will be me soon


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Well, Friday at last!   Yee haa!!

Emily....I've been looking at Midwifery as a new career, but not sure we could afford for me to work part time. It must be very interesting work.

Pocket....thanks for the info hun.  I think they might enhance it slightly if I ma returning to work. Part of the reason I've put up with this place so long is that I was adamant I'd get PG and would then need to have been here for over 6 months! That certainly didn't go to plan! You can bet I'll get a new job then get PG and not qualify!

Sailaice....your walk sounds nice.  Glad the birthday party wasn't too traumatic.

Tiggy..glad the funeral was ok. And that your cystitis cleared up. Hope you feel better.

Where's my girls?? Flower, Sal, Sarah, B3ndy 

Flower..hope your scan went ok hun  

DBB out ALL DAY!!  

xxxxx


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

Tiggy - glad you are feeling better and everything went ok

Flowerpot - how was the scan?  

tracyb - congrats on your anniversary 

morning to everyone else - kerryb, sailaice, emily, sarahstewart, jowest, b3ndy and binty and anyone I've missed!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Out all day??   I was wondering where you ladies were I have been bopping along on my own all morning!!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello everyone

I've been very naughty.  I let the work think I was staying overnight last night at the funeral so they've given me 2 days off.  I went up and back in a day so now I've got the whole day to myself ... hurray!  It's worked out pretty well cos I got a positive OPK today and the DH is working backshift so if I'd gone to work we wouldn't have had the opportunity to get down to some BMS.  

 to all

T x


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

naughty naughty   

I think that sounds much more fun than being at work on a Friday!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know! if it were me I'd be camped in bed all day with numerous DVDs and sweets in between!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls

Tiggy.. glad you are feeling better and what a lovely way to spend a sunny Friday   
Kerry..   DBB out all day how fab  
Flower.. how was your scan
Jo, Sal, Twiggy, Sarah where are you all  

Well cd30 and I've not tested will do tomorrow if no sign of AF not getting any twinges and trying not to get my hopes up   

Hope you are all enjoying the sun a much as you can while at work - I so want to be at home in the garden  

Best get back to work chat later

Binty


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

my dh has gone away to play  in his company's 'mini world cup'!!!  He won't be back until sunday night and it isn't the greatest time he could have chosen - have to hope that all the times we did it over last couple of weeks was enough!

Does anyone have any tips on best way to check if you are ovulating ?  I know that the OPK don't work if taking clomid.  I have tried checking for CM (   )but don't seem to have that much (have heard this can be a side effect of the clomid too).  I haven't tried charting my temperature yet.  I am worried that although my first round of clomid worked that I haven't ovulated on rounds of it since but don't know for sure.  My last cycle was about 44 days which was longer than the previous month when did ovulate.  any ideas?


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

How are we all on this lovely Friday?

Pocketmonkey, are you having bt to check if you are ovulating?  Do you get any ov pains?

Binty,   hun, really keeping everything crossed for you. I am on cd28 of 28. No signs of AF but have very sore (.)(.), a lot more painful than normal.  Like you trying not to build my hopes up after nearly 3 yrs of BFNs.  I am going to test tomorrow aswell, will be thinking of you.

Kerry, woohoo DBB out all day, that makes your Friday even better  .

Flower, how did the scan go?

Tiggy have fun   DH.

Hi Sailace, Sarah, Sal, EmilyCaitlin and everyone else.

Jo
xx


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

jowest - good luck for your test tomorrow - all fingers crossed for you  

I don't have blood tests to check if I'm ovulating, no.  My hospital basically does all the scans and blood tests up until they show you ovulated and then they leave you to it until all your clomid runs out - I have taken 2 rounds of clomid now without knowing if ovulating and have another 3 to go.  But obviously I'd like to know if it's working instead of taking loads of pointless medication!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just been reading on Complimetary therapies about putting your feet in a bucket/bowl of warm water helps to flush out your uterus. One of the girls wrote this:

1) The feet relate quite strongly with the kidneys and bladder, and there's one particularly important kidney point under the foot (the only acupuncture point on the sole of the foot, in fact), called Bubbling Spring, which connects with the uterus. 

2) The kidney energy is responsible for a healthy reproductive system.

There is a Chinese saying about infertility which is that nothing grows in a fridge, and that your uterus becomes cold if you walk around barefoot/get cold feet.  (This is because the cold travels from the bottom of the foot - via Bubbling Spring - up the leg and round the uterus).


Thought you might be interested.

xxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Just posted on the wrong thread   

I just wanted to send loads of           to Binty & Jo for testing tomorrow     

Thanks for all the anniversary wishes, I am really looking forward to tomorrow and the weather is looking good so we may spend Sunday on Bournemouth beach.

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

Love Tracy xx


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

interesting....   Maybe I should start wearing socks in bed!!  I do get cold feet quite a lot though so maybe there is something in it??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Afternoon Girls

I haven't been on here today yet as its my day off.....lovely!  Although have been so busy doing housework (boring).

Kerry - I read that post about the feet in a bowl of warm water too - might have to give it a go!

Tracyb - happy anniversary - sounds as though you will have a lovely weekend.

Good luck to Binty & Jo for testing - I am now on day 26 of what is usually a 27 day cycle - no signs of af as yet, not sure if I should do a test tomorrow too or wait until Sunday

Pocketmonkey - can you get your GP to do blood tests for you?  I asked my GP and he is now doing bloods on day 2 for FSH, Oestrogen etc and then on day 21 to check if I have ovulated - it might be worth asking to see if they will do it, and then at least you will have some idea if you are ovulating each month.  I also chart my temps, which I have found helpful.

Tiggy - good plan on telling work that you are back - its a lovely day to be at home.

Hello to everyone else, sailaice, emilycaitlin, B3ndy....hope I haven't forgotten anyone.... and everyone is ok

xx


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks janie - I think I can probably get the bloods done at the hospital if I just turn up (it's a drop in service) however part of the problem is that I never really know for certain what counts as day 1 because I have tended to get several days of just slight spotting before AF arrives properly - however I have been waiting for the proper arrival of AF before taking the clomid (not sure if this is right or not? ) because I didn't want to take it too early.  Therefore I don't know if the first day of spotting would be day 1 or first day of proper AF which means I don't know which is day 21 and might get a false reading  

i think I might get a thermometer though and start tracking the temp as well - does it only rise if you have ovulated?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have only been charting my temps for about three months, everything that I have read has said that you temp should rise by about 0.2 - 0.4 degrees C after ovulation and this seems to fit in with what I have been doing with my charts.  You are supposed to take your temp around the same time each morning, before getting out of bed - I usually do mine as soon as I wake up, I'm no expert but this is working for me, but I guess it can be differnet for everyone.

I also have a couple of days of spotting before AF starts properly - I was really confused about what shod be counted as day one, but mu clinic told me that the first full day of bleeding (full flow, with fresh red blood) should be counted as day 1, sorry if this is tmi.

Its all very confusing trying to suss out when you are actually ovulating and its taken me ages to hang of my cycle, I also use OPK's but am not sure how accurate these are with Clomid.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have just had the most divine lunch break!! I spent it with a horse in the field behind us! I was feeding her an apple!! she's so cute!

How do I get follie tracking btw? do I contact cons? MY DBB is in a fantastic mood today!! So I am on cloud 9!! probably a hormone surge from   pills!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - your lunch break sounds lovely.  Not sure about the follie tracking, I was thinking of asking my consultant about it, am having a scan next week to check on an ovarian cyst so I will mention it again then and see what they say.

Perhaps you could ask your doctor about it.


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

janie - think will definately follow your lead and try the temp thing - it can't hurt.  Glad that I seem to be counting from the correct day as well  

Sailaice - wow you sound like you are having a fab day!  work is boring for me cos I've practically finished everything and all my colleagues are either off sick or on leave so only have the radio for company (and you guys of course!!  )  .  I had follicle tracking through the hospital that I was referred to - they basically put me on the clomid and then had me come in every few days to see what was happening - however they stop the tracking at my hosp once they can show that the clomid works - although not sure what would happen if I asked to go back on it?  you might want to speak to your clinic about it


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I might make an appointment with doctor surely they can sort a scan out and it doesn't just have to consultant that can book you one! I probably won't get an appointment tho because I ovulate naturally.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Jo.. I'm busy on the knicker watch today seem to be going to the loo every 15 mins


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty..got everything crossed for you honey!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too Binty!!  

How are my cycle buddies today??


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

and me binty!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm having a great day off.  DH took me to lunch and I forced myself to have a couple of glasses of wine ... for relaxation purposes, you understand.  After all if I'm relaxed on O-day I'm more likely to conceive.  That's how it works in Tiggy-World, anyway!  

I've just run upstairs to put a pair of socks on.  My feet are always cold.  In fact, they're still cold. Maybe I need a second pair of socks!

Thanks to everyone for your concern about my cystitis.  Yesterday was a crap day as it was without adding the cystitis into the equation.  I'm feeling a lot happier and more positive today.  Although that could be something to do with the wine at lunchtime, right enough!!

Binty and Jowest - good luck with your testing tomorrow.  I'm sending   your way

Janie - glad you're enjoying your day off  and good luck with your testing, whether it's tomorrow or Sunday   

T x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

well, just been to the loo - looks like its another BFN for me - have started spotting so AF is imminent....I feel like crying....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Janie I'm so sorry


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

oh janie - I'm so sorry.  could you have tested too early or are you really regular?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks Sailaice and pocketmonkey - I haven't tested, was planning on testing tomorrow or Sunday.  I am very regular and am on day 26 of what is usually a 27 or 28 day cycle.  Spotting usually starts a day or two prior to proper bleed and the spotting has just started now so its all over for another month.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear you're spotting Janie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie,.....really sorry hun  

Logging off now ladies. Have a lovely weekend xxxxx


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

have a good one kerryb - and everyone else too - I'm also logging off in a min to go enjoy the sunshine


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks girls x  

You think we would be used to the disappointment by now..... oh well lets see what the next cycle brings - I am starting my first round of Clomid this time, so must try t stay positive, not easy right now, but in a day or two am sure I'll be felling much brighter.

Hope everyone has a great weekend 

Loads of luck to Binty & Jowest for testing tomorrow   

Janie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

janie - sorry about your af 

sailaice - yes you can have a home birth with your first, as long as you have had a problem free pregnancy.

binty, jowest - good luck for tomorrow!!

kerry - how are you?
I've just got in from work, and am on way out to pictures, finally getting to see the davinci code!!

Hope yu have all had a good day, will speak tomorrow, Hi to everyone [br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 18:26How are we all today? It's the big day for binty and jo!! Have you managed to get to this time without testing yet? 

 I had a friend last night (43yrs, with ds 16yrs, dd 13yrs, recently remarried, started ttc couple of months ago) tell me that she's pregnant, and that she knows it will happen for me!!! 

It's spurred me on to start back on my diet, which has lapsed a bit in the last couple of weeks, I think that I can still  as much chocolate as I want to, and go from  to !!! I must be .

Have a good day girls, hope the sun comes out.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

Emily - It's great to hear your friend is pregnant at 43.  I'm glad it's had a positive effect on you.

I hope everyone has a good weekend.  I'm away for a couple of nights and I'm looking forward to the break.

T x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes tiggy, a positive effect!!! [br]: 1/07/06, 11:00Hi girls, I've missed you all!!

How is everyone? What's been happening? I'm on cycle two of 50mg, going up to 100mg next month, as last months cd21 was 8.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Emily

my god I was LOST without this place!! i'm on cd21 - seems like forever since last posting....this site doesn't seem to be the only one hacked into recently....bloody   holes.!!


S
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

You've summed them up nicely there b3ndy!!  I was so lost without this site!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

knicker checking went out the window and was replaced with FF checking!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

nite nite - am offski to beddy byes

'speak' more tomorrow

S
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

welcome back my lovelies 

sorry for you having to resort to ff checking b3ndy   saved on your knicker elastic 

goodluck to all 

if you want anything updated then let me know  will try to get to it as quick as i can 

xx[br]: 31/07/06, 23:47p.s this is the lastest page/thread i could find for you , sorry the last couple of weeks posts got lost in the downtime . xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG we're back!!!! woohoo! my ticker said CD 54 so I had to update it lol
How are you all I have been lost, AF due for me in 5 days


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

OMG!!  I missed ff sooooooooo much, I too was an incessant ff checker.  Knicker checking starting for me in a weeks time!!  Last cycle of clomid too.     
It's just great to be back.
Any BFP's in the absence
strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Strawbs! I'm wondering too if there have been any BFP's in our abscence!! woohoo am so excited!!
       for you strawbs!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

OMG what a nightmare not having FF I missed this so much.

How are you all?  I'm fine on cd 30 so started knicker watching,   due tomorrow.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope it's your turn jo!!   How have you been? I haven't had a clue what CD I've been on or anything!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Sailace, I was the same until a couple of days ago.  Not building my hopes up too much as got all the usual s/e.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank god were back!!!  xxxx[br]: 1/08/06, 08:48I've just had a look on the technical page, it was something to do with a hacker in the system. Sounds like they had a nightmare trying to get it sorted. Some of the posts were lost so we may notice a gap between the new stuff and the old stuff but hopefully these will be back on. I guess the best thing is to re-ask anything you can't find but need an answer to xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Flowerpot   glad to see you back!!! What CD are you on?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sailaice, how are you?

I'm CD 22 (of 32), how about you? x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

CD 25 of what I'm hoping will be 30 day cycle but to be safe am not going to test till CD 34 if I get that far   

Does anyone know how to become a charter member?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Glad your all ok! How horrid not being able to talk to any of you! No BFP for me, have tested twice both   and think the witch is on her way. CD44 for me today, and as soon as she arrives I can start Clomid & Met again, thank god!! 


xxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Kerry sorry for you bfn hun, fingers crossed that the clomid and met work for you next month  

I'm on cd21 now (despite what my ticker say's!!) dh was ill when I ov though, so not holding out great hopes!

Am having a break next month as on nights when I should ovulate and dh away that week, so going back on in september to 100mg


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kerry I'm really sorry hun!! Hope  arrives soon and you can start back on clomid! We'll look after you hun! [br]: 1/08/06, 09:32Em you might need to get a new ticker I did as it didn't have this cycles information stored on it.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone,  am so glad that we are back - its been hard without FF.  Hope everyone is OK.  I have also had a BFN while we have been away.  Also started Metformin about 10 days ago so fingers crossed that it helps.

Feel as though there is so much to catch up on.  Big   to you all xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry about your bfn janie


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks emilycaitlin - was sort of expecting it as day 21 blood test was borderline.  Am feeling much more positive about this month though.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...sorry you got   hun, I did too. Good luck with the Met! Watch out for the Met   !!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kerry - sorry about your BFN too xx

The Met has been hideous - I didn't realise the side effects would effect me so much - I was supposed to increase my dose last Wednesday, but haven't as yet as I just cant cope - how long do the s/e usually last??


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Why janie, what are the side effects?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi emily, how are you?  I was warned about the side effects but didn't think it would be this bad - I felt constantly sick since I started, for about the first week I couldn't get off the loo, I feel like I have motion sickness all of the time, I am totally off my food which isn't good as I 've found the s/e aren't as bad if I eat a lot and I feel shaky and jittery.  My GP said this was normal as the drug affects your blood sugar levels and he reckons that my body will eventually get used to it.  Am now waiting until some these s/e settle down before I double my dose.  I am sure it must be doing some good so will just go with it. 

The good news is that I think its had a positive effect on my weight loss - have lost 41b in a week!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sailaice said:


> CD 25 of what I'm hoping will be 30 day cycle but to be safe am not going to test till CD 34 if I get that far
> 
> Does anyone know how to become a charter member?


theres the link to explain 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59180.msg841110/boardseen.html#new


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Janie, it will calm down i promise.  I built my dose up very slowly, wait for the s/e to go then build up again, with that will be more s/e but again it will calm down. I'm building back up again at the moment after a break but can't get past 1 or 2 a day at the moment. try to make a mental note of certain foods that upset you more than others, for instance risotto is a no-no with me, others find carbs effect them more or fatty foods xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi flowerpot - I didn't know that certain foods could make it worse - thanks for the tip, will definitely keep an eye on that.  What dose did you start off on?  And by how much do you increase?  Sorry for all the questions!

Its good to know that the s/e will calm down


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fatty or high carbs foods are a killer for most people - like fish n chips or loads of pasta. I know how much it makes you feel sick, but you must take the tablet with a meal, not just a snack hun, you will feel better I promise. Like Flower says take it slowly. If it helps, try taking it at night before bed, I used to and didn't get so many S/E's. Also, banana's are good with Met.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i agree, bananas are a good one, if you take your pill in the morning have banana on toast.  Met bum seems to be as long/as bad as the last meal, so something like a sarnie and soup will clear a lot easier than a 3 course chinese meal. Its important to take on a full stomach, not just a buiscuit or something.
I'm building back upto 3 a day (1500mg) and last time had between a week and 2 weeks between each build up x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Must buy bananas later!!  I started on 1000mg and was supposed to go up to 2000mg last week but am sticking to 1000 until I feel a bit better then will increase by just another 500 for a while - thanks for the help, my doctor didn't tell me any of this, don't know what I'd do without you guys xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think thats quite high to start with! We both started on 500mg, then built up to 1000mg then 1500mg. I will be doing the same this time too.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I hope met bum passes quickly for you Janie! I love bananas.

Is it raining over near you guys? Just stopped here, I've got 4 days booked in august and hope it's not like this. Imagine if winter is kicking in early!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

gosh Janie that seems very high.  the thought of taking 2 tablets (1000) at the beginning scares me 

Its peeing down here!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

If its a high dose to start off on, no wonder I have been feeling so poorly - I thought I was being a bit of a drama queen as I know loads of people take this drug and cope with the s/e - I had to leave work early 3 times last week and go home to bed - it all makes sense now.  Kerry, when are you starting back on it?  I am not increasing to 1500 now until I feel better.  Flower, are you on 1500 at the moment?

Sailaice, I think I am over the worst of the met bum now, in fact the sickness has been worse than rushing to the loo.  Its chucking it down here and has been all day.  When are you taking time off?  I am sure this rain wont hang around for too long.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...if your still feeling sick etc why don't you cut down to 500mg for a week, then try upping your dose to 1000mg, it won't do you any harm but make the transition easier on your body. I start back on it as soon as AF shows up. Have been drugless since April as I had to give baseline bloods for our IVF clinic over 2 cycles. Unmedicated my cycles are very long (PCOS) and have had 2 37 days cycles and this one which is CD43 today! As soon as AF arrives, I do last lot of bloods and go straight back on Clomid & Met.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry, I think I'm going to stick with the 1000mg - I feel I am well over the worst of it now, and I probably haven't been eating enough, but will sort that out as from today and hopefully the sicky feeling will go away.

WOW a 43 day cycle, don't know how you cope with that.  Hope your blood results are OK - which clinic are you at?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Janie, i'd got upto 1000mg until last thursday then caught a bug i think from the hospital where i work (thought it was met bum at first but it carried on for days) and i've felt icky since.  today is my first well day so gonna take one tablet 500mg after my soup which i'm just eating now, will see how i go for a few days before upping to 2 a day


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

flower, sorry to hear about the bug, glad your feeling better now.  Good luck with the met and enjoy the soup x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...you'll get through it hun, eating mroe will help. Long cycles drive me mad, my longest ever was about 4 months, infatc could eb longer. I was away travelling and stopped taking the pill in the April and didn't have a period till October!! Nightmare! We're at St Mary's in Manchester.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just before I started Clomid I started having long cycles 54 days being the longest it was a hard time for me as I refused to believe the BFN's. I know how your feeling Kerry!

I am off Bank Holiday anyway in August but I took the tue, wed and thurs too! I'm going to paint my kitchen and get some other jobs done I fancy going to Ikea too!  

The thunder is roaring away no doubt more showers soon! Hope you feel better soon flower


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Blimey girls, don't know how you cope with these mega long cycles - I'm the opposite, mine are getting shorter
by a day every month - it used to be 30 days and now I'm down to 25.

Sailaice, lets hope the sun shines for you on your days off! I'm off too for a couple of days then, we are going to a christening in York.

[br]: 1/08/06, 12:50Kerry - how long is the waiting list at St. Mary's?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

On clomid mine are now down to 30, well last months was so we'll see about this month!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We were told 3 years, but Kerry has been told 2½ so its come down, still long tho!!

just check bbc weather and its going to start brightening up for towards the weekend


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought it was about 3 years.  We were at MFS, but are now going to CARE, 1st apt 22 Aug.

The sun is out here now and the rain has stopped


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just noticed girls that some of our signature bits at the bottom of our posts are out of date, mine has reverted to the old one so just going in to change it now, you might just want to check yours is right x


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

hi girls - how are we all?

I was so lost without the website - I'd been checking in every day and getting frustrated!!

anyway - I have news - in the absence of the website I have a      

I couldn't believe it - I've known for about a week and a half now - I held out until day 44 cos my previous month cycle was 44 days and it came up straight away on the test.  Tested again that afternoon just to be sure but I am!

Morning sickness kicked in last friday and so not feeling too great - only certain bland things I can eat but all of them are unhealthy!!!  but I figure that I need to eat something so anything is better than nothing!  Been to gp and blood pressure is fine - now just waiting for hospital to get in touch about a scan date but it won't be for a good few weeks yet.  I am now 7.5 weeks pregnant and estimated due date currently 18th march!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wowee another BFP!!!! 

huge congratulations!!  did you do anything different, any symptoms, do tell !!

Enjoy your pregnancy  xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

This is fantastic news - I am so happy for you


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done pocketmonkey!!        

really pleased for you hun!!!   

Have you had a doctors appointment or anything yet?


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks all!  the only symptoms I had before testing was sore boobs - they are still a bit sore and feel a bit heavier but no massive difference to PMT symptoms really.

but now the headaches and morning sickness are kicking in which are really unpleasant.  first scan usually around 12 weeks so still have a fair few weeks to go before I can actually see it on screen.  only told family and close friends so far - but everyone is really happy for us!

I am wishing you all tons of luck this month xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you feel like   was going to arrive?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for that pocketmoney, you must update your signature at the bottom with your good news   Take care x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun thats fab news! Take care of you both.

Janie...as Flower said we were told 2.5 years on our referal letter, so me and Flower will probably come up around the same time. Good luck for your appt on 22nd.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

congratulations Pocketmoney!! top news!!

S
xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls 

Can I join you on here? Sailace and Janie I know already from the 2WW thread.

To cut along story short DH's SA results improved so they investigated me more thoroughly. Lap and Dye all clear, follicle tracking all OK (follies took a while to get to 18mm), but progesterone levels low (27.5)( Was 40.9 a year ago!). Started clomid 20th July, 50mg. I started taking it on day two of cycle as instructed but I understand some clinics don't recommend starting until day 5. What day did you all start on?

Pocketmoney-   That's great news!

Love Emma.b  x x x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm soooo glad FF's back.  

Pocketmonkey - Congratulations.  I'm so happy for you.  

I'm now on the 2ww for my second cycle of clomid.  I got scanned this month.  At one point it was touch and go as to whether they'd recommend I TTC or not as it looked like I was over stimulated, I had at least 4 follicles growing.  They thought they might need to cut my clomid dose in half.  However, by day 13 I'd only got 2 mature follies, one at 21mm and one at 15mm.  There was also one at 10mm but they didn't think that would cause concern and the other one wasn't very big at all.  I ovulated on day 16 so hoepfully the 15mm one had grown a bit more.  I feel kinda excited knowing I had 2 decent sized follies.  But then I keep telling myself that there's a long way to go before getting pregant.  

I hope everyone's doing OK and I wish you all loadsa luck this month.

Tx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Pocketmonkey that's brilliant news!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies! How are you all?

Of course you can join us Emma! The more the merrier! it is far too quiet on here nowadays!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Emma 

I've taken my clomid every month on days 2-5 although this month just trying 3-6 because my cycle length is 32 days I thought I'd give it a shot!  nothing else to lose because clomid hasnt worked for me yet.  Good luck.

 everyone!!  how are we all today? xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am in a good mood today! I was all over yesterday grrr DH felt my wrath   but to be fair he has been lazy around the house lately so he probably needed it   He has a half day this morning and hopefully has got his duster out!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning all,

I've been feeling a bit nauseous over the past 24 hours and my stupid, irrational part of my brain (which covers about 99% of it, to be fair) is making me think, hmm, could it be......!!!

STOP me someone!!!

I've also just noticed, we've all lost loads of bubbles!!!  I'll blow some to put the numbers back up xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Emily - STOP STOP STOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

A very strange thing happened yesterday - I was automatically logged off FF and then couldn't get back on at all, luckily I new that some of the other FF girls had posted on the CARE BB while we were down so out of desperation I posted a help message and a lovely person has manged to get me back on this morning - was starting to panic and think I would never get back on here!!

Sailaice, glad to ear that you are in a good mood - has the clomid made you irritable? My moods have been all over the place and I have been so grumpy with DH and I put it down to the clomid.

Welcome Emma - this is my first cycle of clomid too. I took mine days 2-6. Hope it works for you, have you had any s/e?

Morning flower - how are you today?

Tiggy - its really good news about your scan results and you must be very excited knowing you had 2 good follicles - fingers crossed for you  

Emily - what cd are you on?   

I noticed that my bubbles had dissapeared too so I'll blow you all some now  

 to Kerry, b3ndy, pocketmoneky and anyone I've missed - hope you are all ok.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thankyou for the warm welcome everyone!

Tiggy- Good news about your follies. I would be excited too!  for you.

Sailace- Hope your hubby is getting on with the housework. My DH has been off this week, and I still ended up doing the hoovering after work  

Janie- Good luck with your first cycle. It's hard to tell if I had any side effects as I am usually moody during AF anyway!, I think I had a few hot flushes but it was boiling hot so could have been the weather. 

Emilycaitlin - . 

Flowerpot- I hope changing the days works for you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a nice day.

Love Emma x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I am going crazy! I have missed called DH 30+ times and rang the house phone convinced that he is still in bed getting myself madder and madder thinking of black bagging him tonight and throwing him out then he rang me at work and said have you been ringing me because I couldn't hear for the hoover! I am           why am I doing this!

Em when are you testing?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice - its probably your hormones or the clomid making you  .  I was pretty much the same a few days ago, I wound myself up so much over something really silly then started a row with DH for no reason at all   its got to be the drugs I reckon, it makes your moods go crazy xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am really wound up I am thinking of all sorts that he probably hasn't done and I need to shout about I am going to start thinking of postives....


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good Girl


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's so depressingly quiet on here! I think I might stop checking till tomorrow


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm still here hun, dont know where all the other girlies are though.

It is very quiet on here though your right.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think quite a few people havent realised FF is back up and running!  plus a lot of peeps on hols, i guess its that time of year, its the same at Xmas xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

that makes sense......wish I was on hols


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Everyone seems accounted for, who hasn't returned flower?  

I don't wish I was on hols as I'm not going abroad anymore this year and it's raining outside!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Aww Sailaice, you seem a bit down today honey, are you ok?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just stressed! I even get stressed when FF is quiet     

Think the witch is definately due! trying to look on the bright side of no pg this month but it gets harder and harder as really there aren't any brightsides I just like to kid myself!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice......... [br]: 2/08/06, 15:15Sailaice, I've just been on the PCOS board (PCOS chit chat) one of the members has your photo on her profile - it must have all got muddled up when FF went down, anyway it made me chuckle as shes probably wondering.......who is this person and why is her photo on my profile  ......I', sure its you - check it out.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Really   send me the link please. [br]: 2/08/06, 15:31Which lady is it?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just finding it now, maybe she hasn't actually realised

[br]: 2/08/06, 15:34http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60144.75.html

It is you isn't it......its the photo you used to have on here?? I bet she hasn't even realised, I only noticed because I chat to you so am used to seeing you picture anyway it made me chuckle....everything has got so mixed up since the site went down


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know which lady you mean? which one on there


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Maybe I have finally lost the plot and its not you at all............... its these pills they are making me   

Click on the link and shes called suffolklady.....

Please tell me I have not imagined this.....I am a fruit bat    , but I'm sure your photo was there


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No it's not me Janie I don't wear glasses and I have long hair


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he! 

Witch is finally here girls - boo   but   cos I can start pills again!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

sailaice - I told you I am a fruit bat!!!  These pills are turning me into an   

  

Kerry - sorry the witch has finally got you.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Its ok, I've never wore a pink dress in my life! Are you sure that is the one?   The poor love looks nothing like my ugly mush!! 

Welcome back Kerry!   sorry she got you though


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Solace - I've sent you an email with the picture as an attachment - shes not got glasses on or a pink dress - this will do my head in forever, so had no choice but to email you with the photo!! , Its you reading you FF posts.
[br]: 2/08/06, 16:01Sorry hun, the spell check has changed your name to SOLACE again....[br]: 2/08/06, 16:06I have lost the plot  [br]: 2/08/06, 16:13  I'm logging off now. Might get time to check back later.

Bye
xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Janie ... if you're mad then it must be catching cos I can see Sailaices piccy on that other girls profile.  It's the pic of Sailaice with her hand under her chin.

Tx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I couldn't see it!  Maybe we always all see different pictures of each other!!!......

Sailaice - I've been the same as you with my mood swings, feel like screaming one minute, laughing the next!  I'm going to try and leave it till after AF is due to test, which would be after thursday next week, but my consultant is away from friday for 3 weeks, so I don't want to find out while she's away, as I want to be able to let her know straight away if it does by some miracle come back as a bfp!

Kerry - Sorry about AF, at least you can now get on with next month, and trying again 

flower - Thank you for trying to stop me, I think I've calmed down (a bit)!!

Hope everyone else is ok, lot's of hugs to you all


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tiggy - am so glad you spotted it too - I thought I had truly lost the plot!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Janie it's the clomid, don't worry haha     Tiggy you too! Whatever tablets you too have got can I have some pls? I am laughing my head off! Poor loves doesn't matter where you go you can see my face haha    

I am going to have a nice cinnamon and honey bath!! Then bed with TV on!! so can't be bothered!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't remember being warned about Sailaice obession when I started Clomid.  I must go and read the side effects again!!  

I had my first mood swing a few weeks ago.  I totally lost the plot when my DH told me we'd been invited to dinner at his parents.  His grandparents were visiting, both of which have been seriously ill recently.  I made such a fuss about not wanting to go, despite the fact that the only plans I'd got was to stay in and watch telly.  I sat at his parents house with a face like fizz trying my hardest to pretend I wasn't in a foul mood.  Everyone tip-toed round me trying to be nice and jokey with me.  I'm mortified about my behaviour.  I was like a small child.  I've not got a problem with any of the in-laws so that kinda thing wouldn't normally set me off.  Damn those loopy pills!

Tx


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Hi everyone, didnt realise FF was up and running again. Just wondering can I join yous more often I have sooooooo many questions and reckon you lot can advise?

salice? From reading posts I think you are on the same cycle as me this month, I am due 7th Aug and already having SEVERE AF pains so not holding any hope :-

I just feel all over the place with this, I find it difficult to monitor when I ovulate or if I do each mth, each mth my symtons vary, I never have inc ewcm or any different cm for that matter, I have no ov pain (or if i do i dont know what it feels like??) my temps go up and down every morn so cant trust that. Can anyone shed any light. Used digi opk this month and got surge 2 wks b4 AFs due date, so was wondering does surge necess mean ovulate

Anyway wont overdo questions tonite, but any advice or tips on  would be appreciated!![br]: 2/08/06, 23:41sorry  I know I said I wouldnt overdo questions but 2 quick ones,

I read you can still have AF pains in pg?? Is this true?? (guess I am still slighty hopeful, even though pains are )

And how do I get a ticker factory thingy


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Melissa  Welcome! Yes I am on same cycle as you. Lots of women get AF cramps and are still pg
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,62267.0.html <---that link confirms it  I'm not holding out too much hope either as I have had a lot of watery cm  , always arrives before AF  If you click on my ticker or anyone's for that matter it will take you to the site that does them hun. Don't worry about asking too many questions! ask away 

Tiggy! it's ok to be obsessed   I'm flattered


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Welcome Melissa  

Haven't got time for personals I'm afraid - am off today and have got so much to do.  Just wanted to pop on and say Hi  

Will catch up later.

Hope you are all ok - have a good day.

Jane xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

U have a good day too Janie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning,

Tiggy and Janie - I'm sure it does say somewhere about a sailaice obsession.  I remember one girl saying she'd opened her fridge door one day, and all the bottles of milk had sailaice on them......  Maybe it's that??  

Welcome Melissa!

I'm just about to go swimming, so haven't got lots of time, but hope everyone is ok.  Still feeling a bit nauseous but have got my mind now thinking it's lack of sleep!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hope it's not lack of sleep em         wish I had day off to go swimming!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I thought afterwards, I'd come home, sit out in the garden in the sunshine for a bt, then do a bit of shopping, lunch out.............


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi ladies

May i join you??

As you may know from profile, my fsh fluctuates mostly 4-8 but occasionally it has been as high as 27.  I discussed usuing clomid to cons but he said no as it wil just put up fsh  .  I did not respond to stims for icsi either. 

We have decided together not to go for invasive treatment in view of my prob and dh chromosome prob so decided to try naturally and see what happens....I do ovulate occasionally and i got to thinking that i have nothing to lose to trying it for a few cycles and hope sperm gets to an egg at the right time  . I thought i would discuss it with gp and persuade him to px it.

I went to the GP this morning and persuaded him to px me clomid.  He understood my reasons, but only px because i was midwife and had already d/w consultant and aware of indications.  I have been given 50mg for 3 cycles and go back and review dose/effect. I will get also get fsh and progesterone bloods done during the cycle.  I have just got to hope it works, i expect   , to turn up anyday now. It is cd 38 today!!


Jan xx

Looking fprward to getting to know you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Hiya Jan, welcome the clomid girls chat   xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Jan! Of course you can join us


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jan, whens your AF due, are you late then?  Hope clomid works for you 

How is everyone?  Its quiet this afternoon!    At least the sun is shining up North, we've had nothing but rain for the past few days xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It's always quiet on this thread flower, I'm still here tho


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll try and pop in for a chat hun.  Where is everyone?   
I'm bored in work today, have loads to do but cant be bothered.  your AF/test day must be getting near?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

the 8th


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sailaice - not long now, you just need to get the weekend out the way.  I'm going soon, got cramps again in my belly, blasted Met, cyst and endo grrrrr.  See you tomorrow have a lovely evening girls xxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Just popped on to get my Sailaice fix.  

Emily - funny you should mention Sailaices face on the milk.  I was in M&S food hall today and I swear I saw her face on a family sized pot of strawberry yogurt.

Melissa and Jan - welcome to the clomid board.

 to everyone

Tx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh what have I started.......Sailaice, we will all have a "Sailaice Obsession" soon!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

You lot are     

Welcome Jan and Melissa. Good luck with the clomid . I'm on my first cycle too!

Anyone else due to test 17th August?

Emma x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Emma - I just looked on the Clomid 2ww and I think your the only one testing on 17 - theres a list of testing dates on the first page


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Guess what, sailaice has just appeared on a packet of Sainsburys digestives!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to the funny farm Jan!  We aren't usually all mad, it's just the clomid mixed with hot weather!!


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

thank you all for welcoming me I'm sure i will have you tortured with questions!!!

Jan nice to see a newcomer like myself

sailaice, looked at that link and a few others like it - some people also have increased cm whilst pg, so fingers crossed.   

My cons had me on 3 mths 50mg then will break for 3mths to October then on again 3 mths, this is my 3rd cycle but Iam considering taking a 4th (only 4th) without telling 
I really cant wait 3 mths to start again.  Would that be crazy?? I cant see why??  She said the reason to stop for 3mths was that the break stimulated ovaries more??  All doc's have different theories dont they??


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

hi

Thanks for making me so welcome...

Flowerpot - my cycles vary between 24 and 44 days.  so being cd38 is nothing new!  Saying that i have been feeling a bit crampy today (again!!,  was feeling like af coming from cd26-32 and nothing happened).  Dh has got to pick up px tomorrow as they have had to order it in, you never know may need it this weekend...

Jan x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Janie I can't see a link?? I doubt I'm pg....  please someone get pg! I feel worse when no-one else does either! 

Tiggy, it's ok, if you and Janie want to talk about it pm me, your not the first sailaice obsessionatas and won't be the last   I love me too pmsl  

Em how are you?  due anyday for me 

Jan are your cycles that long on clomid?? how many days past ovulation are you? [br]: 4/08/06, 08:05I don't know why I pressed post there when I have finished 

How are you flower?

I have had an evil night, my poor kitten is poorly! Bless her she is ok in herself but had a bit of....erm...let's call it met bum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls ITS FRIDAY !!!!!!    woooo-hoooo

I'm happy about that, can you tell?!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yay - its Friday...cant wait for the weekend to begin 

Sailaice, how is your kitty? I hope she is ok.  That link on the PCOS board is different now, when I look it now she has got a pink dress and glasses and looks nothing like you......bizarre!!!  Will try not to obsess about it too much   .  Do you still think the witch is on her way?  I HOPE NOT and am sending buckets of      your way.

Hope everyone is doing alright today - whats everyone up to at the weekend?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw thanks Janie! Bucket back at you hunni                
I think the little kitty is ok now but it is worrying vet bills are astronomical these days! How are you feeling in yourself? I haven't had any cramps or any twinges, Has anyone else?    

This weekend, well tomorrow I am bathing stud cat..he stinks, then off to Darlington and then food shopping! Wish AF would start then I would know if I could have a sneaky drink at weekend! If it doesn't come for the next 9months tho I'll be happy


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, am so glad your kitten is a bit better - vet bills do cost a bomb. Hopoe bathing stud cat doesn't turn into a cat fat - does he like being bathed??

I am feeling ok thanks, a bit tired as had a mad busy day yesterday, but glad the weekend is here. Am about to obulate, I'm sure of it, got major cramps so got to get plenty of [br]: 4/08/06, 09:47Don't know what happened then - my post disappeared before I had finished...

Anyway other than BMS all weekend, not got any major plans, think we are going out for dinner with some friends tomorrow night and if the weather is good I want to get stuck into my garden


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I want to get some gardening done on sunday hopefully! Whats a cat fat? He's fine with beng bathed he has to be! He's my show cat


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

it was meant to say cat fight, but was trying to type too fast while eating toast!!

How often do you show him? Have he won anything?

[br]: 4/08/06, 09:59Its quiet on here today....where is everyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am here! Just having a mare at work! CD 28 for me I reckon I will have a   visit by the end of the week (sunday)


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed all weekend for you Sailaice - I hope the nasty witch doesn't show up.  I am so not in the mood for work today, I feel really tired and wish I could go home!!

Wonder where everyone is today.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Sailiace, got everything crossed for you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Sailaice hun...


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

thanks girls but honestly I have had all the pre AF signs! she is on her way I have resigned myself to it!   Thats not to say there won't be the usual hysteria!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Right Girls, I'm off in a mo.  DH has just phoned, he's at home today, so going home for     

Have a good weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Enjoy     TTC definately has benefits


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck Janie!!!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi ladies

i have just got in from work....

Sailaice - i have not started clomid yet and have just got to pick up px from chemist later.  Its cd39 and still no  ....i am hoping my cycles may shorten a bit when on clomid.....

Hope everyone is well, its hot here in sunny devon.

Jan xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I had quite a regular cycle and when I started ttc naturally it went crazy but clomid has knocked it back into shape!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I am hoping that my cycles may be a bit more normal on clomid.....Just wondering how i will cope with side effects, i was really rough with stims for icsi, but i know this is a completely different situation.

jan


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, just got in from work, and just popping on quickly, as need to go to bed as am up a 6am for work AGAIN tomorrow!!!!

Sailaice - I've got EVERYTHING crossed, I'm even going to plait my hair tonight so that's crossed too!!!
Hows the kitten? I bet she was more Stinkerbell than tinkerbell last night!!!

Janie - Good luck with the bms!!

Sorry no time to do all personals, but really HAVE to get some sleep! Hope everyones ok

[br]: 4/08/06, 21:55Did really stupid thing today. Friend at work is pregnant, and we scanned her and listened for a heart beat, so I then do a pregnancy test......BFN!

I shouldn't have done it, as I'm only 9 days po. People at work say the tests aren't that sensitive, but I think they are only trying to make me feel better!

WHY did I do it!!!!!!!?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily - I hope you are ok - its probably too early to test, I read on here somewhere that 9dpo is way too early.  I can see why you did it though - its just too bloody tempting and the 2ww is awful.  I know its hard, but try to stay positive, its probably just too early


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Em!       you are only 9dpo so it would definately be a bfn because there won't be enough hormone   it ain't over till the   arrives! She was more like stinkerbell!     she's on the mend though! 

Jan the side effects are there I won't kid you hun but they are few and far between, well in my case they are  

Janie how was       go   go!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Sailaice - how are you??  I'm good thanks although pretty exhausted, had to have a 2 hour kip yesterday afternoon and again today....


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I posted here about a month ago, asking everyone about side effects of Clomid - with everyones reassurance, I swollowed the pill (Yuk Yuk Yuk - milk for this tablets is the only way to go!)

Well I've finished the first course early last week (its day 11 today of my normally 26 day cycle) and I thought it worth sharing that despite all my worries of bloating and mood swings I have had absolutely no side effects - just in case there are any other newbies out there!

But today I have had occasionally sharp pain very low down on my right hand side - is this ovulation?  I seem to always ovulate according to the blood tests but I never "feel" this like some girls do.  Maybe Clomid has done its job and its the extra follicles bursting into life that I can feel (anyone got any clue if this is right)
I would have done the OPK, but it never showed a line so I gave up using them -but that would only confirm ovulation imminent, right?

Anyone out there share the same cycle dates as me?  would be lovely to have a buddy for this first clomid cycle.

Natter later!

Hayley


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Hayley and welcome

This is my first Clomid cycle too and I'm on day 13, not sure how long this cycle will be - I have been loosing a day each month for a while so by my calculation this cycle should only be about 24 days, so we are almost on the same dates.

I have also given up using OPK's as I don't think they have been that reliable for me.  I have had some twinges on both sides since day 9 and these have got stronger over the past few days, so like you, I am hoping that the Clomid is doing its job.

I haven't had any Clomid side effects either, was just a bit grumpy for a few days and have felt a bit bloated.

Anyway, wishing you lots of luck and hope the clomid works for you     

Jane x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hayley, good to hear you have not had any symptoms, i am waiting to start with next AF.  Still no show at cd41!

Emily....you should no better, but we all fall into the trap don't we.  Even i have done it..

sailaice, thanks for words of wisdom

Hope everyone is ok

Jan xx


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Hi Hayley and welcome. Glad to hear your side effects were not too bad. I had none 1st mth but 2nd and 3rd I had visual disturbances - a little worrying but will discuss them with Gp next visit. You were wondering if pain was ovulation, I too can never tell as I get pains quite alot throughout the month. I used opk this mth and found it to be quite helpful. The digital are the easiest to read. It shows a surge prior to ovulation but I was wondering does the surge always mean ovulation, or can you surge and not ovualte Anyway they help to know when you would actually ovulate.

Sailaice the link was http://talk.sheknows.com/ and within there it was clomid graduates and there pg symptoms - alot had inc cm prior BFP. Keeping 
and fingers crossed for you, when will you test?? By 28 days I am due to test 2morro but previous cycle was 42 days and one B4 was 32 so never can tell when to test. Anyway not holding much hopes AF cramps are so severe had to take painkillers!!!

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Girls!

I was exhausted today janie   been zipping about all over in my new car so that might have something to do with it    

Don't worry about sharp pains around ovulation time girls   mind you I'm no doctor   but if it's any reassurance I get them too!
Thanks for the link melissa I'm going to have a browse! I'm going to test on the 8th of August if   doesn't get me   when are you testing jan?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

sailaice - has clomid made your pains at ovulation worse??  I am in agony today, it seems a bit unusual for me that these ovulation pains have lasted so many days - do you think it could be the clomid??

hope you had fun today in your new car  

Hope everyone else is ok, will catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

yes it definately made my pains worse  they kind of go on and off though :- take some paracetamol hunni I do [br]: 6/08/06, 23:39Morning Ladies!! 

Where is everyone? Did you all have a good weekend!?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
how is everyone?
Can't believe its Monday already


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't  

I am off though in three weeks for a few days I can't wait!!   I have loads of plans for it!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fantastic! nice to have some time off to look forward to. I'm planning on having some time off but just sussing out when the best time is so I can be off when dh is off but isnt attending interviews etc. need to make the most of this nice weather before Winter arrives [br]: 7/08/06, 09:10you due tomorrow Sailiace?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep I'm gonna test tomorrow I think   I'm sure I had a test kicking about otherwise I'll have to buy one if I can't find it    

Did Jo test last wk?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks flower   when are you testing?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls  

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.  Sailaice good luck for testing tomorrow, I hope its your month


----------



## Dorey (Sep 8, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TESTING!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm due AF fri/sat but got very bad pmt today, feel like i could kill someone, plus had chocolate cravings last night and bad dreams, a sign AF is on its way!  I dont get dispondant now, been on clomid too long to get my hopes up xxx


----------



## Dorey (Sep 8, 2004)

OOps, hit send before I had finished....DOH!
For those of you who don't know me, I was a Clomid girl for a long, long time. Then, after 9 rounds of clomid (& my final before IVF) I fell PG!!!!
My little boy is now 8 months old & mega cute.
I often pop in to have a read, & I just want to say, hang in there!!!!!!!
GOOD LUCK to everyone,
Dorey XXX


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have had the chocolate craving at 3am  My adopted brother who lives with us went on a night out and woke us up at 3am without his key  but he brought garlic chips and cheese in mmmm then I developed an overwhelming craving for a double chocolate chip muffin we had in the fridge, no one would get it for me!  I had sore (.)(.) last night which means  is imminent!

Dorey congratulations on your little boy! send us some fairy dust   I have bads dreams too flower and I never thought it could be because of AF arriving! How was your weekend Janie?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Dorey!! I remember you well!  So nice to see you popping on board.  I'm still in touch with Erika via email xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dorey, congrats on your little boy, its nice to hear the good news - it gives us all hope 


Sailaice   , did you eat the choccy muffin??

Hi Flower - how are you today ??  Hope Af is NOT coming


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No I didn't  DH said I would thank him for not letting me eat it! I fail to see how... 

  for flower  

   Janie!

Where is everyone today? I know it's Monday but come on![br]: 7/08/06, 10:04Hi Girls,

I won't be around on the Clomid board anymore now (even though I am on Clomid) I have my reasons.

I generally skulk around Ladies in waiting TTC naturally so I'll probably see you over there, take care everyone and good luck!

Saila


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Its very quiet on here today.....[br]: 7/08/06, 11:34Awww Sailaice - are you leaving us??  

I'll probably see you on the TTC/2ww board xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry your leaving Sailiace  Do keep us updated though with how you are doing. good luck xxx[br]: 7/08/06, 11:40Has anyone seen anything of Witchie poo cat? not seen her around for ages. hope she's ok xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was thinking about her the other day. she was taking the Rductil too. 

Sal x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Not seen anything of witchie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'll try and do a search, see if she has been posting anywhere. she was off clomid wasnt she? must have been if on reductil x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

she hasnt been around since end of June
sal x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Duff hasn't been around for ages either - just before the site went down she was about to have IUI, anyone heard from her Hope she is OK.  I posted a message for her the other day, but no response


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not seen Duff either, you could try sending her a pm?  that way she might get an email from FF to say she has new mail?

Witchie not been here since June, hope she is ok


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good idea!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh Sailaice...hope everything is ok  

Witchie is fine, she emailed me last week.


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

sailaice - you ok hon?   can't believe you are leaving - you are the mainstay of this thread!  I hope I can catch up with you on another thread soon

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how is everyone doing over here? ok? 

I'm feeling very premenstrual, got terrible munches and snappy. great eh!!  xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh flower, PMT is cr*p.  Hormones hey - what a nightmare.

Hope AF stays away for you    

I am off now - finishing early and going to see my Mum for a cuppa and a catch up.

 xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds good to me hun, i'm off too!!  see you tomorrow  xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sailaice  .  I'll see you on the 2ww board!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm coming back.............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63058.0.html


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning gang....is it friday yet?

Welcome back Nikki   xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for a couple of days.  The witch got me last Weds and I took it really badly.  I felt so down and hit an all time low which is not like me but I think 3 years of trying just caught up with me.  I wasn't in the mood to talk so I just kept off the site.  Anyway I am feeling much better now and we have decided to put IVF off until next year so we have booked a luxury holiday instead.  We are going to Mauritius I am soooooooooooooo excited.  We fly out on 9th Sept for 10 nights.  We decided we both really needed a break away together, it is costing a fortune but sometimes you just have to do these things!!

I haven't had chance to catch up on all the threads so hi to everyone and hope you are all ok.

Jo
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Jo, nice to have you back. Wow hols sound fab! lucky girl


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

Jo - so sorry about your news, but glad you are feeling a little better - good plan on the holiday it will do you the world of good.

Hope everyone is ok - sorry no more personals, have only just got into work as had reflexology this morning so must get on with some work - will catch up later when have checked emails xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome back Nikki!!  Fingers crossed!!

Jo, I know how you feel, I've been a bit the same recently, ended up in tears last night.  I think you are doing the right thing by getting a clean break away, and some time together.  Have a lovely time!

Hope everyone else is ok, will be on for longer tomorrow!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sailaice - I'm sorry to hear you've left the clomid board.  I hope you're OK, and I hope I'm gonna see you soon on the pregnancy boards!!

Jo - you're gonna love Mauritius.  I was there a couple of years ago and it's just as you imagine it to be ... beautiful!

I'm more than half way through my 2WW and I'm so chilled I'm not giving it the slightest thought.  There must be something wrong with me!  Last month I was obsessing about every little twinge and driving myself nuts.  This month I'm so busy trying to lose a bit of weight that I'm focused on what to eat and on trying on all my clothes to see if they fit yet!  

 to all

T x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I started weightwatchers again last night, so I'm hoping I'll be the same next cycle!!!![br]: 8/08/06, 18:52Morning girls, how is everyone today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

need to get some work done, back in a bit xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Hope everyone is ok? really can't be bothered with work today! Nothing new there then!  

K
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

ok, despite having said within the last hour that I wasn't going to test, I went on to read about people that had really strong AF symptoms and got a bfp, so I stupidly tested again,  .  Now I have come crashing down to earth with a bump!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

emily, am so sorry about the BFN   xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Emily, so sorry hun. What day are you on?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Emily
it is no over until af arrives, trust me I know from experience.
Good luck
strawbs xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks girls.  I'm on cd28, and have all the symptoms iof AF and used a sensitive test, so it's pretty certain.

I'm having a clomid break this cycle, and start 100mg in September


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

emily, i know its hard but its not over till the witch arrives 

i'm right behind you, AF due Friday (CD32) xxx[br]: 9/08/06, 11:58Very quiet today!!! 

anyone in touch with sailaice? was just wondering if her AF came. hope she had some good news.

Only 1 hour and 10 mins to go. Starting with low back ache now so AF is probably on her way. Hope she comes before Saturday as I'm having friends round for tea and it will be nice not to be in pain!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi flower, Sailaice posted on the TTC naturally 2ww board, she tested yesterday BFN and AF came today  

It is very quiet on here


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no, thanks for letting us know Janie x

All the board seems very quiet today, everyone must actually be doing some work


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Or have horrid bosses looming over them!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

That's true  

Kerry, how are you getting on now that you are back on the Clomid & Metformin?  Hope its all going OK


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Emily - I'm sorry to hear you got a BFN.  You sound like me in the past.  I would tell myself I wouldn't test but then I go and do it anyway.  

I'm still really chilled this month.  Normally on 9DPO I'd be trying hard not to test.  This time I'm thinking I could wait another 2 weeks before testing.  I'm starting to wonder if there's something wrong with me.  This is not normal behaviour!  I've had sore boobs for the past few days and today I felt a little AF type twinge and I just completely ignored it.  Last month every time that happened I had the diary out working out what my due date would be!

Off to the MIL's for my tea tonight.

Take care

Tx


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

hi girls - sorry I haven't been around much this week - work has gone crazy and I haven't had the chance to log on - but you are all fine

em - so sorry you got a BFN - are you feeling ok?

I am off to the theatre in a bit but not sure if I'll stay awake cos am so tired!  got to go camping this weekend as well - so probably won't actually be able to catch up on sleep there if I'm lying on an uncomfortable blow up bed!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for all of your support.  I am the same every month Tiggy, say I won't test, then I think, but what if I am, I could find out right now!!!!  Bad move!

Pocketmonkey - I haven't been to the theatre for years!  What are you going to see?

Kerry - Is work any better for you these days?

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry no time for all personals


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello all,

think we need to spread some bubbles and sprinkle babydust  

there hasn't been much good news for a while.
Anyone close to testing, and got good vibes for the month

I don't test - never more than a couple of days over 26, but given first month of Clomid it might mess up my days and I may buy a test (but its early in the 2WW for me 2DPO, probably!)

bye Hayley


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hayley, we are at the same point in our cycle - I am also 2dpo

Sending everyone some        I think we need it xxx[br]: 9/08/06, 23:09Where is everyone today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Hayley, yep me, AF due tomorrow but not holding out any positive thoughts as have sore boobs, feel sick and have been under loads of stress which isnt good when trying to get pregnant.  And I've been on clomid so long why should it work now?!

how is everyone? xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
I agree, we need some BFP's on this board. I am cd29 of waht could be a 38 day cycle, I never know cycles all over the place. I have had some af type pains, constipation but nothing happening in the (.) (.) department so who knows. this is my last cycle of clomid before I have drilling and I have been very naughty I increased by dose from 100mg to 125mg without my consul knowing naughty I know but I thought what the heck!   I also took cd3 instead of cd2 to see if that makes a difference, thrown caution to the wind this month!    .
Em sorry about the BFN and sailaice too.
strawbs xx[br]: 10/08/06, 10:41Good luck flower, fingers crossed for you!       
Are you a regular girl?
strawbs xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Strawbs - I tried taking it from CD3 too this month as I have a 32 day cycle I thought it might be worth trying it a day later.  I'm "usually" 32 days bang on, but I reckon starting them CD3 might give me a 33 day cycle (saturday).  I've only ever twice been a day late/early whilst on clomid so 32 days is a good plan for me.  Thats tomorrow xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

This is my first Clomid cycle - is it usual for Clomid to alter the length of your cycle?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it can do Janie, clomid shortened and regulated mine x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

clomid has definately improved my cycles used to have 2 af a year.  Now my cycles vary from cd28-cd38 so although loads better not ideal.
strawbs xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks flower - I'm wondering if mine will be longer.  I didn't always ovulate naturally before Clomid, but when I did this usually happened on CD11 and my overall cycle has been as short as 25 days.  This month I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD14 so now I'm wondering if I will go back to a 28 day cycle.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

Strawbs, just saw your post - I'm glad its improved your cycles


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

uh oh, knicker checking has started cd29!!
strawbs x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh no Strawbs - sending you lots of           and


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no!! I hate knicker watch  

i've got some (tmi) clear sticky stuff so the witch is probably dusting off her broomstick ready for a visit


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Let's hope not flower!
strawbs xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Strawbs and flower, Fingers crossed!!       

Clomid has made my cycles more regular, having said that, I'm on cd 29 and still waiting for AF to arrive!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hiya Emily - how are you?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice picture Janie!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I thought it was about time I posted one and its the only one I have of myself on my PC at work, must try and find a better one!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice pic 
I like seeing what peeps look like!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Its dreadful     I took it of myself when we got a new digital camera!!!!     Anyway thats pretty much what I look like, although I do smile sometimes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its really good considering you did it yourself!!! mine would be a disaster.  am i right in thinking you are in manchester or nearby? i seem to remember you being near either me or kerry?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I live not far from where Kerry works (Wilmlsow) I guess your not that far away either if your at St. Marys?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower works at Wythenshaw hosp so its even closer! I think, damn pills sending me


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Janie,

We seem to be the same.  1st clomid cycle, short cycles (me - usually 26 days) and same no. of days past ovulation.  Fingers crossed for us both this fortnight.

Strawbs - its fantastic clomid has helped on cycles, must be a relief from that perspective

Gotta get back to work, but yippppeee its friday

Hayley


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls, how you all doing?

AF due today, feeling off colour, dizzy and cramps and also have some weird discharge so she's prob on her way.  xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls, how is everyone today??

Hayley - how freaky that we are both at the same point in our first clomid cycle     

Flower - you work not very far from where I live - small world isn't it??

Am so glad its Friday, cant wait to get out of here today, I feel so tired lately, last night I was like a zombie, I fell asleep on the sofa and could hardly get myself up the stairs to bed, I think it might be the met & clomid as have felt really tired this month.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...this is my first cycle back on Met & Clomid and I feel so tired its unbelievable! Forgot how it makes you feel!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

It is the drugs making me feel like this then - thought I was coming down with something - I have got no energy and no entusiasm for work (nothing new there).  I could go to sleep right now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats exactly how I feel. I could have stayed in bed all day today! Am shattered.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

At least its almost the weekend  .  Am looking forward to lie in tomorrow.  Then have reflexology so am going to have a lovely lazy day


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi flower
still no af then??
Me neither cd30 today so who knows, I think it may be delayed due to starting on cd 3.
I have been so tired too, think that it is the grey weather and the clomid.  I was in bed at 9.30pm last night
starwbs xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Strawbs & Flower -


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...yeah, I'm gonna go to the gym in the morning as I didn't go last night. I had reflexology on Tuesday, love it. Do you go in Wilmslow?

Strawbs...what a  messing you around. I didn't start my Clomid till CD4 (GP was away so couldn't get script) so mine might be delayed too. Hope she doesn't arrive for you though


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry - I go to a place in Bramhall, what about you?


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello,

can I join you? Just started my first cycle of Clomid this morning. 

I think I'll be doing a test around 7th September but could do with your support over the next month!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie..I go to a lady in winsford. She's wonderful!

Tilda...course you can hun. Welcome to the Clomid chicks. Were all pretty   but a nice bunch! Are you taking Clomid to help with ovulation or to boost natural ovulation? What are your cycles normally like? xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Tilda,
welcome to the board.
Good luck on the clomid!     
strawbs xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tilda, welcome. you have come to a great place.

Strawbs - still no AF here, went to the loo 45 mins ago convinced she had arrived but nothing.  Like you i think she'll be a day late due to starting clomid CD3.  best of luck to you


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

wow that was a quick welcome, thanks!

Kerry - left to my own devices I have a period once every couple of years, so my cycle length is a complete mystery to me! 

So, I'm taking clomid to kickstart ovulation. I had ultrasound/HSG and they were fine, partner did his bit as well (!) and the consultant says it's normal, so I'm quite excited about taking clomid. I always knew I'd need a bit of extra help to have a baby so really it's a relief to be finally doing something!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Tilda and Welcome    Hope Clomid works for you, lots of luck xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good for you Tilda, lots of pcos girls notice an improvement with clomid so fingers crossed.  Have you ever tried Metformin?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well wishing you lots of   and   thoughts hun. Are you using OPK's to work out if/when you ovulate? they don't work for all PCOS ladies but they do for some.


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Flowerpot - Yes I did try metformin about 6 years ago, wasn't trying to get pregnant then but would have liked to regulate my cycle a bit - but it didn't work at all! except the chemist kept not charging me for prescriptions because they thought I was diabetic! Losing weight wasn't an option either as I'm quite small to start off with.

Kerry - no I wasn't going to use OPKs,  I'm not having any monitoring scans/blood tests and although I was a bit surprised at first, I think it actually takes the pressure off both of us a bit. My partner's really not into hospitals, tests, medication etc (he did know what he was letting himself in for when he met me!). Hopefully, apart from me taking tablets for 5 days, we can both pretend things are "normal" - apart from having to have lots of sex, ha ha!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Watch out for the      mood swings!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

oh he's a moody old thing at the best of times    !!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

tilda - I've sent you some welcome bubbles [br]: 11/08/06, 14:28and you Kerry, you only needed 2 to get upto 400


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw thanks hun  

Tilda, I sent you some too!


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Kerry - I have so not had any mood swings (If I snap at someone its because he's in the wrong!!!!)
I don't use OPK - I never seemed to get a surge (but blood tests show all is fine), but this month, ouch, ovulation pains for 3 days on right hand side and I'd not felt that before (must be the clomid)

Janie - Thanks for the tip on tiredness, thought it was me being lazy.

Tilda - Welcome hun - good luck with the cycle.    I got no side effects till ovulation, but even then they've not been anything thats made me unable to work, fit into clothes etc.  Lets hope one side effect is a big fat    (Janie - this month is dragging - monday 21st will be day 26 for me I think)

you girls have written tonnes today - how do you fit in working


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks for the bubbles...

Tilda x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hayley....I've hardly done any today! Its not usually like this!   Some days are really quiet!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hayley - I think I'm just a couple of days ahead of you - Mon 21st will be day 28 for me - and usually my cycles don't last this long - only 25 days last month.

Kerry - I haven't done much either today  

Have blown you all some more


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm working from home today and have found it really hard to settle down to anything, apart from fiddling around on the computer. Maybe I can blame the clomid already!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I think its because its Friday and we just want the weekend to start NOW


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have no motivation at all, just want to go home. Soooooo bored!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Not long to go now....what time do you finish?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

5 and my horrid boss just came back so trying to look busy! Impossible when you've nothing to do!

Think my ov pains have started!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow, already??  What cd are you on?.  I found that mine started earlier this month.  Lots of luck for this month Kerry, I really hope that being back on the clomid and met brings you a BFP x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD10 today, bout right for me. Will start getting   this weekend!  

Thanks hun, thats very sweet of you   I hope you have a a successful cycle too! We all deserve to!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, you better get jiggy this weekend then


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Isn't it weird how we seem to disassociate sex with babymaking now! Makes me


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

me too


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh well, gonna start packing up. Have a lovely weekend hun, enjoy your reflexology xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

you too x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't believe you all can get through so much talking in one day!!!!  I'm on nights at the moment (as you can see from the time!)

Am STILL waiting for AF to arrive, but think may happen through tonight.

Will try and get on line when I wake up tomorrow night!


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

hi ladies

AF has turned up properly yesterday on day 46!  So off to GP on Monday to get FSH checked and clomid tomorrow night..... I thought it was never going to arrive and i definately did not feel pg..Soooo frustrating!

hope everyone is ok and i hope AF turned up last night for you emilycaitlin

Jan x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, AF arrived while I was asleep yesterday afternoon.  Having a break from clomid this month though, and starting back full whack on 100mg next time!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls
AF got me too on sat but no great surprise, hope your all ok xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning!

How are we all   ? Good weekend? Its so miserable here  ! Where has the   gone? 

Xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Only just got to work as had to go and get cd21 bloods done this morning.....wonder if the Clomid worked??  Hope I ovulated.

Emily and Flower - so sorry the witch got you both  

Kerry, it is a miserable morning - don't know where the summer went.

Hope you are all OK and had a nice weekend.

Jane xx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all

Af got me on saturday but the docs wasnt open so i couldnt pick up my prescription? Can i take it today from day 4 to day 6? Im sure people take it on different days ofthe cycle?

Janie - hope your cd21 bloods come back ok hunny, is this your first cycle?

Good morning everybody else x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

bbmonster - sorry AF got you - am not sure about taking clomid on different days - this is my first cycle - maybe one of the other girls knows the answer to this?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

BB...you'll be fine taking it from CD4, I did and have taken it from CD3 before too. My GP told me that as long as you take it in the first 10 days of your cycle its fine. Some people are told to take days 5-9. Sorry   got you hun


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Kerry - Have just tred ringing the hospital but they didn't know so told me to ring Barrow, but they didnt answer. I was going to ust take it anyways and hope for the best. The first nurse on the phone told me i could be having scans with the clomid and a hcg jab to make me ovulate so im going to see about that when i go in September. They dont tell me these things when im sat in front of them.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hopeless!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Have just got through to Barrow and they told me not to take it this month but to take it againnext month. Do i just listen to them? If i take it and i dont ovulate coz its too late then i will ave wasted a month. Also next month im off to see cons, so maybe i could wait this month and get the scans next month? What do you reckon?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm doing the same this month girls, last month had it CD3 but this month CD4.  Still take the tablets for 5 days though Claire   I'm doing it for selfish reasons really as it should delay my AF by an extra day as the day I am due is the day I have my consultant appt to see what he is doing about this cyst and I can't wait any longer, but as my AF is so painful I probably wouldnt get there and have to stay in bed xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

so would my cycle be longet then/ and i would have to have bloods done later? I may just leave it then have the scans next month, dony know how long i have left on clomid?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

did they say why not to take it?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Sorry flower about the witch.
No sign for me cd33 today, last month was cd31 but I have been cd38 on clomid so sure she will put in an appearance.
No symptoms at all except slight cramping.
Las time I was pg my nipples were killing me!
Sods law though I wont get af and get a BFN cos they wont operate next tues if no af.  
strawbs xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

BB...whay did they say don't take it??


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

no reason not to take it, just wait til next month


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Personally I think thats stupid, there is no reason not to take it just cos your starting it on a different day than usual. Don't understand some of these Dr's!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

it would have been better if they had given i reason, i didnt even get to talk to the nurse, it was the receptionist who passed the message on. The first nurse i spoke to didnt even have a clue, and shes supposed to be a fertilty nurse


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

goodness me, its so annoying. I agree with Kerry, seems madness not to be able to take it later


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

i dont know what to do, im tempted to woit til next month then i can have the scan and the hcg jab. Although i cant guarantee being able to go as half the time im left in charge at work and we work with skeleton staff, and its short notice for the scans


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Strawbs, hang on in there


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't know what to suggest hun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

would you prefer to "save" this month until you can have your scans etc, rather than use one month without scans ie would you feel like you have wasted one of your goes?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

thats exactly how i would feel, i would rather have the scan and the jab and get the timing right.... in theory


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like thats a decision made then hun, have a month off (joy!) and do the full thing next month


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

thats what ill do then...... may have a bit more chANCE with the scans and hcg thingy eh?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, bb - sounds like they are well organised at your clinic!!?

Flower sorry about af -

Kerry - How are you?

strawbs - Are you doing ok?

Janie - fingers crossed that you ovulated!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily - I posted you on the 2ww thread.

Am logging off now - hope you all have a nice evening


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

BB - I think you've made the right choice.  I did my first cycle of clomid unscanned cos the fertility sister was on her holidays and nobody else could scan me (my clinic's as switched on as yours, by the sound of it).  I ovulate naturally so I wasn't worried about not ovulating, but I did keep wishing I knew what was going on, as my ovary was so sore and I felt it might've been over stimulating.  I feel much more relaxed this month cos I was scanned several times.

I'm waiting on the AF showing up.  I think she's due tomorrow.  Under normal circumstances she'd be expected tomorrow but last month on clomid AF showed up 15 days after ovulation not 14.  I'm having AF twinges so I reckon it's gonna be another BFN for me.

Tx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello everyone,

hope you have some sunshine this evening!

I'm on day 4 of clomid now, and haven't had any side effects at all - yet! The tablets taste horrible though - all powdery.

hopefully it's doing all the right things to those hormones of mine...

speak soon

xx[br]: 14/08/06, 18:18BB - I forgot to say - I know you've decided to wait til next month but, for what it's worth, I think as long as you start clomid by day 5 you'd be ok. I was told to start on 11th August (didn't know when AF was going to start) and that turned out to be day 4.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Tilda, I am Day 3 of Clomid and so far downed the tablet so quickly I didn't get a chance to taste the powder effect...


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

No, I've never had any problems with the tablets being powdery either.  It must be whoever manufactures your ones


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I haven't noticed the powdery taste either.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had the powdery taste its horrible!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've had it when not put enough water in my mouth, you know when you sometimes have a paracetamol and it sticks to you tonge yuk !


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah - i know what you mean that always makes me want to be sick!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

any news from Strawbs?   [br]: 15/08/06, 15:04


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

nope - not since yesterday.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
Thanks for asking!! CD34
No af some slight cramping and NOTHING else, no nipple action, sickness.  I am tired today but I always am in the afternoon.
I may test tomorrow I need a BFP or af before next mon as I am booked in for my op and they will not do it without!
I just know I am not pg!     
will keep you posted
strawbs xxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Strawbs, glad your ok.  Good luck for testing tomorrow, I really hope it a BFP for you      got everything crossed xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

finished clomid this morning - now just have to relax and have some fun!

hope you're all ok

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good luck Tilda!! Sending you lots of      

Am off home now - will catch up with you all tomorrow


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Well i have taken the plunge and took my first 50mg tablet last night!!  How long do you think it will be in your experience to experience any side effects if any??

I have just got back from the gym with gorgeous personal trainer  !  Does'nt take much to get hot under the collar!!    need a large drink and a doze now to recover.  Dh is cooking dinner for us as i write, aren't i a lucky girl 

Hope evryone is ok

Jan x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jan
I did not experience any side effects on my first month but second month I had very vivid dreams, as time has gone on I have terrible hot flushes, they for me don't start until about cd9.
Good luck
strawbs xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I had a bit of nausea after a couple of days inmy first month, then noticed the mood swings after about a week.

Strawbs - Good luck for tomorrow!!

I won't be able to find out until tomorrow night, as I'm working 12hrs again tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks emily,
I know I am not pg!!   Just wish af would show though I could do without having to cancel my op.
oooooo 12 hour shift how horrible.
strawbs xxxxx[br]: 15/08/06, 21:23Well BFN for me this morning, just knew I wasn't preg.   Still no af, wish it would come. If no af by mon I will have to cancel op whcih I could do without. Just my stupid body yet again I shouldn't be surprised
Thanks for the well wishes.
strawbs xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Strawbs...really sorry hun. Big


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Strawbs -  is it worth ringing your doctor? see if they bring AF on for you so you dont have to cancel your op? xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Strawbs - big   xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

strawbs - so sorry 

Tilda xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the BFN Strawbs.  I hope AF shows up soon.

I'm feeling a bit down just now.  I used to have a perfect LF.  AF would show up exactly 14 days after ovulation.  I'm now on day 16 and there's not even a tiny bit of discolouration let alone spotting.  I tested on day 14 and got a BFN so I know I'm not pregnant.  I can feel AF rumblings and I just wish AF would get here.  Stupid Clomid.

Tx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Strawbs - sorry about your BFN...... 

Jan x


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Top tip for the powder yuk taste - take with milk - I did and the yuk experience was gone.

Straws - so sorry

Jan - I got ov pains 3 or 4 days after finishing.  And for the last few days I've had terrible tummy cramps...is this a side effect, or a sign!!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh strawbs, am sorry hun,


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hayley - I was wondering about these cramps too??  I have had them for a few days now too.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
The cramps are all normal a side effect of clomid, gets you thinking ooo is that ov, af or implantation?
Well still no af for me cd36, I am getting well fed up.  My acupuncturist is on hol till thurs so I can't even go and see her to bring it on.
Wearing new white knickers has not the done the trick either.   
Just hope it comes over the weekend as otherwise no op for me and I have waited ages for it.
I will do another test sat.
strawbs xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Strawbs  . Could you have tested too early?  I really hope so and that AF isn't coming AT ALL.  Is it usual for you to have a cycle this long??  Which day is your op booked for - I cant remember now  , is it Tuesday?

Are you having a lap & dye?  I had mine done during AF, I was worried that they wouldn't do it but my gynae wanted to go ahead.

Thanks for the info on the cramps, I have been in between thinking AF is coming and then hoping its some sort of implantation pain


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

My cycles vary sooooooo much.  I have been cd37 on clomid before, without clomid they are 2 afs a year.  I am having ovarian drilling, I don't think the af is a prob but they will not do it if there is any possibility I may be preg.  I know I am not as I have been pg before (did m/c sadly) and I have no symptoms whatsoever.  My op is tues.
What day are you testing?
Good luck
strawbs xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Hope you manage to get the op on Tues strawbs.

Janie - How are you doing?

Hi to everyone, thought I was going to have plenty of time today, but the server went down, and has onlyjust come back on, and I've to go out in 5 mins!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh Strawbs, what a nightmare for you.  I guess all you can do is re-test before the op and see what happens, I really hope its good news     .  Am sorry to hear about you m/c xxx

I was planning on testing on Saturday, but I don't really know now.  I probably wont get that far - I never have before, the witch always shows up before I get round to testing, I have never been a day late and my cycles have been getting shorter by a day each month, so really, based on whats happened in the past the witch should show up today, although this is my first month on Clomid so I wont be surprised if it alters the length of my cycle. 

Buckets of luck to you xx

Hello Emily - just noticed your post, I'm ok (ish), knicker watch has started!!  How are you? x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sending you all lots of positive vibes    [br]: 17/08/06, 11:27 very quiet you lot today!!! hows it going? xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Good luck Janie  

Been on knicker watch today.  Still no sign of af.  Dunno what to think.  BFN on DPO 14 makes me think I'm not pregnant, but a little voice, actually quite a loud voice today, is saying maybe I am pregnant and just tested too early.  Then I keep telling myself that clomid can lengthen LP.  Round and round I go.    Think I'll test tomorrow if nothing's happened by then.

Tx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

yes it's a bit quiet today isn't it? I don't have any news - just bored, wish this month was over - am day 10 today so not even halfway yet!

And my next appointment at fertility clinic has been cancelled - new app is 21st November which is far too long to wait! Will just have to make sure I get a BFP before then so I can cancel it myself.


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Janie - lots of positive vibes for you - lets hope we both get to test for the first time this month.   

My tummy cramps reduced today, but tummy on the bloated side.  No signals (I so want the metallic taste in mouth - I rate that as a great signal...along with 2 lines and no AF)

fingers crossed for saturday

Tiggy - keeping fingers crossed for you too.

Hello everyone else

Take care,
Hayley


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Tiggy - I know how you feel, it's so hard when you've already tested and got a bfn.  When you don't get af, your brain starts working overtime!!!

Janie - where's your piccy gone?

I hadn't realised how much the clomid affected my moods, being off it this month, I feel a lot calmer, and a bit less tearful now AF's on it's way out!


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi ladies, 

Well it's been a long time since I last posted and I've come back to the clomid board to find out when that was (19/06/04)  , so I don't know if any of you remember me.

So it's prob best that I re-introduce myself. I'm Piriam, I was diagnosed with endo 06/96 via a lap.My dh & I started trying 02/02, had 2nd lap 06/02. Cycle went pear shaped 09/02 & we were referred for investigations. Started on clomid, had HSG, stopped clomid as wasn't ov for a few mths   back on clomid.
Then in 06/04 found out that dh's kidney function was rapidly deteriorating & he needed a transplant preferably before dialysis, after mths of tests his mum was a match & transplant was done 05/05  & a total success   . As you can imagine ttc, though not put on hold, was lower down the list.
The past yr has had it's ups & downs too, as dh has been in hosp a couple of times with infections. But the big, unexpected up is   we got on 17/06/06 . I had an early scan @ 6 wks as I'd had some spotting & cramping, we saw the heartbeat flashing inside what looked like a grain of rice   . My next scan will be the nuchal scan on thurs, I'm more nervous than excited at the mo. Hope all is ok. I'm really tired and still being sick, which I hope are good signs.

Hope our story is encouraging, I really didn't think we'd get this far.

wishing everyone all the best with ttc or their pregnancy.

Piriam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Piriam, thank you so much for your encouraging story. It always makes me feel better when endo girlies get BFP's because there dont seem to be so many.  Huge Congrats, have a wonderful pregnancy xxx

Morning girls, any news from Janie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow Piriam, what a wonderful outcome for you both! Wihing you a happy and healthy 9 months, keep us updated and lots of   for DH and his new kidney! xxxxx


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

AF has arrived, not full flow but the signs are there of an early start (day 23)
I've had a v.stressful day with work and I wonder if that was a factor.  Last night I  thought I might have had a positive sign - v.sore boobs, but they felt very heavy/ solid - - something I've never noticed before.

And I still have 2 hours of work, and tonnes to do.

feel like having a


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Piriam.  Congrats on your BFP

Hayley, sorry to hear AF showed up.

AF showed up for me today as well.  4 days later than expected.  Clomid must be increasing my LF.  I am not amused!  My sister's AF showed up today as well, she was on her second round of IUI.  How crap is that?!

I'm away for the next week with DH, my sis and her DH.  We're off to London and Oxford.  Should be a good laugh.  My wee sis and I are gonna spend the week drinking and taking full advantage of being BFN!!

See you girls in a week.  

 to all

Tx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

hi!

Piriam - good to hear a happy story!

day 11 for me - the days are really dragging! and I've had a dull pain in my lower abdomen all day, feeling grumpy, trying to send positive thoughts to my ovaries but not doing too well! Will have to get a bit more enthusiastic - this weekend it's time for


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks so much for the congrats ladies.

Haley & Tiggy, so sorry that  arrived. Try to pamper yourselves  , . I hope you don't suffer too badly physically during the next few days. I used to dread the endo pain as much as the emotions of  , 

Take care all

Piriam


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Piriam, that's lovely to hear your story.  Congratulations!

Tiggy and Hayley 

Tilda - Good luck with the bms!!!

Kerry and flower - How are you both doing?  I've not heard from janie.


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Morning ladies,

hope u all have a  good day.

take care,

Piriam


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Have not logged on for a couple of days - was off work on Friday and then yesterday was really busy.

Piriam, its so good to hear your encouraging story - CONGRATS!!!

Hayley and Tiggy am so sorry the witch got you    Tiggy am sorry to hear about your sister too.  Hope you have a lovely time away.

Tilda - good luck with the  , sending you lots of    

Strawbs - how are you?  Any sign of AF yet??    

Hello to Flower, Emily and Kerry - hope you girls are ok.

AF has not turned up yet - I'm on day 27 and this is the longest cycle I have had for a while, I guess it must be the Clomid, I thought it would alter things a bit.  No AF yet, but really feel like its coming.  I did an early pg test yesterday and it was a BFN, was a bit down about it but to be honest not really that surprised.  I think I have to look on the positive side and say to myself that this is the first month that I actually ovulated and I would have been incredibly lucky to get pregnant on my first go at clomid. 

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm off to the Lake district now until Wednesday, am thinking of you Janie!!  It's so frustrating having to wait, then you do the early test and try and come to terms with it, and then a little voice at the back of your mind goes "maybe you tested too soon....."

All the best, will log on as soon as I get back!!!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Have a great time in the Lakes emily - I love it up there.


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Dear all,

thank you for the positive thoughts, the weekend's going very fast, am really busy (no not just with  !). Am trying to paint the bedroom, as at the moment we're trying to get romantic while surrounded by bare plaster and DP's "bits of wood that might come in useful one day" collection.

keep going Janie - maybe day 27 was a bit early...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Still no AF, I wish it would just hurry up and get here now!!!!!  Although it might be best if it stayed away until Weds, we have our first apt at CARE tomorrow and I have to have a scan (dildocam), so its sods law that the witch will arrive before then!! 

Strawbs is it your op tomorrow?  Good luck, hope it all goes well 

Hello to flower, Kerry, Tilda, Emily, Tiggy, Hayley, Piriam and anyone I've forgotten

Jane xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Janie

I hope you dont mind me butting in but dont worry to much about af and the dildo cam. I know it isnt the nicest thing in the world but they can still so it.

Sal x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal - I didn't know they would still do it......yuk, I'm not sure I would want them to do it if AF is here.  I had a scan 3 weeks ago and have sent them the report so maybe they wont need to do it anyway.

Jane xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had to have one done when I was having my m/c. And I said to the lady that I was bleeding and she said it doesnt make any difference and that she was used to it. I think I was more embarrased than her. 
I know it isnt very nice but sometimes the return waiting list is that long needs must

where are you having it??

Sal x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, I guess your right and they are so used to it.  Its at CARE Manchester.  

Sorry about your m/c, I didn't know xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont worry they werea long time ago. it still bothers me sometimes but life goes on and i have dd.

is care private??


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal, yes its private. This is our second clinic, we were not too happy with the last one.  So we have to have all of the tests done again.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

what a bummer. we werent happy with St Marys in Manchester and at the time I worked there!!! so we are back at Trafford General where they helped make my daughter so fingers crossed it will be an omen


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lets hope so - fingers crossed.  I didn't know Trafford General offered fertility treatment - how long is the waiting list?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am not sure what they offer. We had clomid for dd. But I dont think they offer IVF I am going to ask about other drugs to kick start my ovaries as that is our problem. I just dont ovulate


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

That's my problem too, plus high FSH and PCOS. The last clinic said we should go straight down the IVF route and wouldn't even offer me Clomid to try first.  They found out about the PCOS from scans and bloods but didn't even tell me about it, I only found out when I asked for a copy of my results as I wanted to get a second opinion!!!  My old gynae who has treated me in the past has now prescribed Clomid and I have ovulated for the first time on it.  

Are you back on Clomid now?  Do you ovulate on Clomid?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have been off clomid since February this year. I am not allowed anymore as I have had my quota(and a bit more). I took it for 5 months in 2000 dd was born 2001 then for a month in Aug 2004 bfp then m/c Nov 2004. Then natural bfp Dec 2004 M/c Feb 2005 then I took 12 months on 150mg but no luck. I have been drug free since February when St Marys more or less discharged me. So I have to see if Trafford General will give me any other drugs that arent private!!

So if your now ovulating on the clomid then there is a good chance it will work for you. it did for me


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I really hope so.  Hope you manage to get some treatment / drugs sorted out.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am gonna get him in a head lock if he says no!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

hope you are all doing OK today

day 14 for me....Ovulation Day? well I don't think so....I had a lot of lower abdominal aches from Thurs-Sun and now it's all stopped, so maybe I ovulated at the end of last week, maybe not..and I won't find out for another 2 weeks because I too am at the delightful St Mary's Hosp (manchester) and they have basically left me to get on with it, no blood tests, no scans. 

Anyway DP and I have been getting on with the BMS and I'm taking my cough medicine & I am now an alcohol-free zone (only for next 2 weeks perhaps?) so we will just have to see what happens. I'm now officially on the 2WW which at least feels like a bit of progress.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls, sorry really busy in work today as having thurs/fri off  Just checked into see how Janie is getting on, still no AF?  hope its good news for you xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower - I have done two early pg tests now and had 2 BFN's, so I just think the Clomid has made my cycle longer.  Its weird though as I did have AF symptoms late last week, bloating, sore boobs, headaches etc. and now.....nothing, I'm going  , even though its only cd28, this is the longest cycle I have had for ages!!  How are you anyway?  Two days off for you, woo-hoo, are you going to do anything nice??

Big day for us tomorrow, I'm very excited, DH is very nervous and is stressing out about giving his sample.

Tilda -     for this cycle


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry you got a BFN, see what they say tomorrow, they might give you one of their pregnancy tests which might pick something up you never know  Hope the appt goes well, where is CARE then?

Good luck girls x[br]: 21/08/06, 15:00btw, no real plans for being off, hopefully one of dh's interviews will come good tomorrow/weds and we can be out celebrating! It will be nice tho not to have to get up to an alarm clock at the crack of dawn, bliss!! x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Its in Manchester, Daisy Bank Road, I couldn't actually find it myself, but its near Levenshulme or is it Longsight - I don't know I'm not very good at directions and areas which I don't know.  I'll let you know how it goes.

oh fingers crossed for your DH, I really hope he gets some good news  .


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hope your appt goes well Janie, kep usposted hun won't you.


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to pop on and say Hi, finally found out where everyone congragates.

How are you all?

Neave
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry, I'll post and let you know how it goes.  Am excited rather than nervous!!

 Neave and welcome to the thread

Jane xx


----------



## hayley30 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello girls,

QUICK ONE - Its day 2 for me, but it has been v.light...so is this day 2?  (I had even lighter day before day 2)
If everyone thinks it is, then I'll take the clomid...confused

Hayley


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Hayley - this is something that I always get confused about - my cons told me to count the first full day of bleeding (full flow) as day 1 but one of the nurses at my clinic told me to count the first day that you wake up with AF as day 1 and didn't mention anything about it being heavy or light.

Sorry, I probably haven't helped much here, I usually count day 1 as the day I wake up with AF, so if it arrived at 3pm on a Monday, I would count the Tueday as day 1 - does this make sense??  Probably not, I have confused myself!!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hayley,

I think as long as you start clomid within the first 5 days or so of AF, it should be ok.
This is my first cycle and I started on day 4.
So there's no harm in waiting another day or so if you're not sure.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

The witch arrived this morning  , I knew it would, just in time for my scan today - typical!!!

Hayley and Tilda - good luck with the Clomid.

Hello to everyone else, hope your all ok

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

awww  Janie I was so hopeful for you. But maybe you will get some answers today.

Good luck 

Sal x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie so sorry she got you hun. I hope your scan and appt goes well today.

Hayley, count today as day 2 hun and start tonight if you want to. My Dr told me as long as you have clomid within the first 10 days of your cycle its fine. I started them on CD4 this cycle.

Hi tilda, Neave, Emily and anyone I've missed!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Janie 
sorry hun. hope the scan goes wellxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks girls, never mind hopefully will get some answers today.  Am upping the Met today, so fingers crossed its not too bad.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a tip Janie if you are still here, take some painkillers an hour before your scan if you can just to avoid any unecessary cramps, especially with you having AF as well xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Flower - I didn't have the scan, am going back next week for it.  The appointment went really well, am so glad we changed clinics.  Am going to stick with Clomid for the next 2 months and we are starting follicle tracking as of next week.  Am happy with that and feel like we are moving in the right direction at last.

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats good news Janie, glad it went well. So you'd recommend CARE would you? Can I ask are you NHS with them or Private?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Kerry, yes I would definitely recommend CARE, Mr Atkinson was fantastic, really nice, a very straight talker, but I think thats what you need and he explains everything really well.  We are seeing him privately.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad you've found a good cons, makes all the difference.


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

hello to all of you!

Janie - glad your appointment at CARE went well, was thinking about you today.

day 15 nearly gone now...still getting achey pains really low in my belly but I'm not overanalysing every last little twinge, oh no.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Thought I would introduce myself as I am not new but have refrained from posting messages.. well up until now! 

Haven't thought much about having babies but seriously ttc for about 4 years now. Every month my expectations where high but never a positive. Towards the end of last year my dh had enough and said we will go to the docs. To me this was devastating... I was completely shocked about been referred to the Fertility clinic and even more so when I received my first letter! No one could have ever prepared me for what happened next...

To cut a long story short: Diagnosed with PCOS, Endometrosis and Fibroids. I don't have any symptoms other than normal (I think normal) period pains.

This is my first month on clomid (50mg) and thanks to Minxy I was well prepared for any side-effects...

I now have 2ww with hot flushes, dizziness and feeling very tired (Is tiredness associated with clomid?) Other than that I feel very positive as I have received so much support from all of YOU!

Love, hugs and kisses to you all 
Kissy Bear


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Kissy Bear and welcome!

What day are you on? Maybe we can be 2WW buddies?


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Tilda, I am on Day 12 with a 28 day cycle. You on Day 15 and any symptoms from Clomid?


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi,

no not really had any symptoms. Was a bit tense during 1st week, not knowing what to expect, so was stroppy but not sure whether I can blame clomid for that one! Have had some midcycle pains but am now settling down for 2 weeks of not knowing what on earth's going on. I don't know how long my cycles are usually so will probably test around day 28/29 (4th/5th September).


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just got back from the Lakes, and thought i'd pop on and try and catch up with all I've missed.  Hi to everyone new to the thread, Janie - sorry about AF, glad the consultant was ok.

I know I've missed things out, but am off to bed now, and so  hello to Kerry, flower, tilda, sallystar and anyone else I've missed xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi everyone

emilycaitlin, welcome back, hope you had a great holiday and the weather was not too bad!

Kissy bear - welcome...i am on my first cycle too. day 12 today but cycle can last up to 45 days, hoping that clomid may shorten things a bit.

Janie - sorry to hear abour AF

Tilda - i was getting hot flushes and some wierd dreams, however i am inclined to think they are psychological as i got loads of side effects with stronger IVF drugs with no response!  However, you never know! fingers crossed....

High to anyone i have missed..

jan x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Emily...welcome back hun, glad you had a nice time.  

Jan27....I get terrible hot flushes with clomid, and weird dreams, freaks me out!  

Janie...how's you today hun?  

Kissybear...welcome to the thread hun. Hot flushes, dizziness, weird dreams and tiredness as all Lcomid related, ufortunately. I was off Clomid for 6 months and its knocked me for six going back on it! Wishing you lots of luck with your course of tx  

Hi tilda, hope your ok?

Well CD 22 for me today, so I guess I'm on 2ww. Not hopeful as we've not BMS'd enough, but you never know!

xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Girls
I am back after my drilling. All went according to plan, except I had some endometriosis on my left ovary, which I did not know I had. I am very sore and swollen feeling a bit sorry for myself. My shoulders are killing too from the gas.   
Sorry Janie on your af and welcome to the new clomid girlies.I have some wonderful pictures of my op so if someone is interested I may try and get them on here.
Can I stick around on the clomid boards even though I am not on clomid for the time being.  
strawbs xxx[br]: 23/08/06, 10:09Oh yes and af has still not arrived cd42 and definately not preg, so we will see if I get a cycle now after the op!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Strawbs - of course you're welcome to stick around!  Glad the drilling went safely, hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Emily, did you have a good time in the lakes?

Strawbs - I'm glad your op went well, not surprised that you are feeling sore and swollen, hope you are having a few days of rest to recover.

Kerry -    for the 2ww, don't worry about not having enough BMS, you only need one swimmer, fingers crossed for you.

Hello to Kissybear, Jan, Tilda and Sal, hope everyone is ok.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun   Are you back on the   pills today?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, am back on them as of today, will take it tonight before bed.  Am sticking with 50mgs this cycle and depending what the doc can see on my tracking scans we might increase to 100mgs next time round. Am also upping the Met today.  I was going to increase to 2000mgs over the next couple of weeks but my new cons said just increase to 1500mgs.

Thanks for the bubbles by the way (it was you that blew them wasn't it?) xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Janie  how did the scan go? Hope it wasnt to bad

Sal x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sal, I didn't have it done.  Didn't want it as AF arrived full on!  Just had bloods done to check FSH and had and went through all my old notes with the new cons.  Am going back next Tuesday for baseline scan and then am having follicle tracking scans for the next 2 cycles.  DH didn't do his sample either as he's on antibiotics and the cons wanted him to finish them before giving a sample, so he's doing that next Tuesday now.  Love the new clinic and consultant, really feel like we are heading in the right direction finally.  xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

good. as long as you 2 are happy thats all that matters


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie....Cons is right stick at 1500mg, 2000nmg is a lot with Clomid as well. Soudns a like a positive appt hun. It was me who blew the bubbles yes, and your welcome


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Right back at ya!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks sweetie


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

where's my bubbles


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just blown you some


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Me too   

Kerry, love the new piccie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you   Where's yours gone?


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies!
Hope you don't mind me dropping in  ... I have finally found a piccy of my lovely mini to use, but I don't have any bubbles yet - and I don't seem to be able to blow anyone else's bubbles either?!! So if anyone would like to blow some my way that would be lovely!!!
How is everyone doing today? 
Luv Becky
CD16/29


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just sent some bubbles your way


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

Sallystar  
Yayyyy... thanks!!! I've blown some back!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Becky - just blown you some bubbles.  of course we don't mind you dropping in  

Kerry I took my picture off because it was so naff, I was going to post a better one, but then couldn't find one on my PC at work.  Maybe I'll put it back even if it is naff because I took it myself - I look like a right misery on it!!!

Where is flower today.....hope she is ok


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Bex - I've blown you some too!

Kerry - Your pictures lovely, you can tell you have lost weight!

Janie - I had a nice time thanks, but am back to 3 night shifts from tonight!  I've left dd and dh up there with his family and I'll go back on Saturday for a couple of days!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Emily - sorry you had to some back for work.....nights again??  You always seem to be on nights lately.  Glad you had a good time in the lakes and at least you can go back for a few days.


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

janie & emily - thanks for the bubbles!!! I've blown some back...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry girls, bit stressed out today so no time for full personals.  Strawbs, glad the op went well, if i can help with endo side of things let me know. and a good tip for the wind and bloating is peppermint tea. take it easy, your insides will be sore, dont rush xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

flower - Hope your day calms down


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i like it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bex...blown you some   hun

Emily...thanks you hun  

Janie...I liked your picture! 

Strawbs...hope your taking it easy missy!  

Flower.....


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry - its back, especially for you!


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

janie - is that a piccy of you? You look like a much prettier and thinner version of the girl off the nanny programme on channel4!
Hope you don't mind me saying that!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Becky, I have no idea who that nanny is on channel 4, but that was nice of you to say that    I actually think that this photo is awful - I took it myself because I didn't have a picture of myself on my PC at work - I look like a misery in it, but I do smile sometimes     Oh, and by the way, I'm only thin from the neck upwards


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

janie - here's a piccy of her:
http://pub.tv2.no/multimedia/na/archive/00187/Super_Nanny_Jo_Fros_187585m.jpg


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

She looks very scary


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

YAY   your back! And I think its a lovely picture!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i actually thought she resembled you when i first saw the pic but didnt say anything.  you are much slimmer tho! you should start working as a double, quids in!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh no......she looks like a really scary woman, please say I don't look that frightening, no wonder DH stays out of my way when I'm in a bad mood     

That's it now am on a mission to get a better photo!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i think its the dark hair, dark glasses etc!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

She is my evil twin  

Oh well at least it's given us all a good laugh!!  I have never seen this programme but I just asked my friend at work if I looked like her and she said YES!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

get onto the doubles agency straight away!!  

I'm going now girls not back till tues, have a lovely weekend


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower, have a lovely few days off xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie....I like your picture hun, you look v pretty.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Kerry  

We have had a good giggle about me being the super nanny this afternoon - cant wait to show DH the picture of my evil twin!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I knew you reminded me of someone!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We'll have to call you Jojo!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh is that her name [br]: 23/08/06, 16:43I'm off now. Catch up with you all tomorrow.

Jane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats really weird, you really do look like her!!!  I didn't notice it before, but now I can't see how I missed it!!!!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

How do you girls manage to chat so much??     Takes me ages to catch up every evening!

wanted to ask a daft question for all you experienced clomid girls - sorry if too much info for you - I've had EWCM and grumbly abdo pains for a whole week now, is this "normal for clomid"? 
Or have I saved up the last 3 years of ovulations and am having them all at once?

Tilda xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've had similar things Tilda, it's weird, but ewcm drying up is one of the side effects, and I seem to have had more!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tilda....yes that normal hun. What CD are you on?

Morning girls,

How are we all? Think Clomid     has definitely set in with me, I feel dreadful today.

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Kerry, sorry your not feeling too good  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Jane xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi,

emilycaitlin, Kerry - thanks. 

Kerry I'm on cd17 now so just thought all the pains & EWCM had started very early. Obviously my hormones have gone into freefall! Seem to have escaped the worst of     this time round. DP seems to be sailing through quite happily, must be all the   !


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good Luck Tilda   [br]: 24/08/06, 11:54Its very quiet on here today.....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know just shows how much B3ndy sarah and flower chat!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ahh, thats why its quiet - the chatterboxes are not here


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Janie - What did your DH make of scary Supper Nanny?!!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

He thought it was hysterical    We have never watched the programme, but will look out for it in future!!

How are you Bex, hope all ok.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The new series starts soon, I saw it advertised on E4!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll have to watch it!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its so quiet


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

well once again I've come in and you've all finished chatting!

It's a lovely sunny evening here and I'm just about to relax with a glass of.....alcohol-free beer....yes am maybe taking this TTC lark a bit TOO seriously, but hey it's not bad beer! 8 cans for the price of 4 at Morrisons!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've been asleep all day, and am at work now.  Sorry I've not been on.  How is everyone?


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Where are you? Ususally you've been chatting for hours by the time I log on.

Any plans for the weekend? I'm working bank holiday Monday unfortunately. Will have to do something nice tomorrow to make up for it.

Tilda xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Tilda...I'm around. Thanks goodness its Friday hey! I'm off till Wednesday after today, so excited. Get a few nice lie-ins! Any plans?

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Had to go home from work early yesterday as felt pretty awful, I went straight to bed and slept like a log, think I just must have been over tired or something.  Anyway, glad its Friday, although have got a pretty hectic weekend ahead so doubt that there will be any time for rest!

Kerry, that's nice that your off until Wednesday.

Emily - are you going back to the Lakes tomorrow?

Hello Tilda, hope you are ok.

Hi to everyone else too

Jane xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Enjoy your days off Kerry!

Janie - sorry you've been a bit under the weather. You've had a lot going on over the past few weeks haven't you? so I'm not surprised you're exhausted!

Latest news on what I'm doing this weekend - DP wants me to help him put some shelves up. I can hardly contain my excitement....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tilda....he he he! I shouldn't laugh as I'll be laying patio or gravel with DH this weekend. I don't mind really. We've done a whole garden renovation thing this summer and it looks 1000% better, just a few things left to do. 

Janie...sorry you felt ill honey. Glad you slept well and feel better. At least its friday hun. Any plans for the weekend?

Emily...Your probably sleeping again! Hope your shift went ok. 

None of the Oldies are around today! I'm all alone


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tilda   

Kerry - sounds like you will be busy with the garden - hope the rain stays away.

We are going to a Christening in York on Sunday - I am dreading it.  All of our friends will be there, all of whom already have children and we are the only couple in our circle of friends who haven't had kids yet and we have been together the longest.  Most of friends don't know about our problems so I'm sure we will be asked yet again, whats taking us so long and when are we starting a family...I just never know what to say to these sort of questions.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw hun, I know what you mean. The "we're having too much fun practicing" is always a good one, or depending on whether you want them to know or not, just say "We're being treated for infertility" and leave it at that. Its difficult.


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Janie - I know - to tell or not to tell - it's difficult isn't it, knowing what to say. My family don't know I'm trying to get pregnant (I couldn't stand the expectations every month as my mum really wants to be a granny) but bless them they don't ask any awkward questions. Probably because me and DP have only been together 20 months. they live a long way away which also makes it a bit easier to keep them uninformed. And my sister's getting married this year which has distracted my mum beautifully!  A couple of my close friends know we're having "problems" and one knows about the clomid, which is nice, as she has been phoning every few days to ask how I'm doing. The wife of another friend recently got pregnant and he was telling everyone straight away - the embryo barely had time to implant I would think! - and I did find that a bit hard but in fact I ended up talking to him a bit about all the investigations and treatment I was having and he was really interested and nice too BUT he still talked far too much about his (just) pregnant wife and I did find that grated a bit after a while! I'm almost inclined now to tell people that we're having problems starting a family, even though it's none of their business really. But it's difficult knowing what to say to a group of people when they're all gently teasing you and showing off their bumps/babies - especially at a christening, poor you. 

   We will all get there one day!
Tilda xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its so hard isn't it. QUite a few people know we have problems. My parents know, my sister and her boyf, most of my friends and some of DH's (one of his even offered money for IVF bless him!). I've kind of taken it in my stride, but only told those I wanted to know. We;ve been together for 13 years, married for almost 5 and I think people expected us to get PG really quickly, which is why I told some of them about the problems.

They're all on tenterhooks now for the long awaited news!    I'd love it if we all got BFP's together! We'd have to ahve the mother of all non-alcoholic parties!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

The only people that know about our problems is my parents and 2 of my closest friends.  To be honest I think most of our friends suspect that we have a problem as we have been married for 9 years and we did tell a couple of friends, not long after we were married that were TTC then and as 9 years have passed and there are no children I think they must have figured it out.

Kerry, maybe your right and we should just tell the truth. My DH is a very private person though and I think would rather not tell them anything.  Thats so nice of one of your friends to offer to help financially.

Tilda - I know what you mean about your mum wanting to be a granny, my mum is just the same, for years she never mentioned anything to me about it and then we recently told her about our problems and treatment and she just cried for ages, she has been really supportive though and has even been with me for a scan.  I'm glad you have a good friend who you can talk to about it.

Jane xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

worst thing is, the pressure's on me as my sister doesn't want kids and isn't likely to have any (her fiance's a lot older than her and has 2 grown-up children and a vasectomy!). That's another reason not to say anything to my mum, I don't want the pressure to get to me!


----------



## Bex16_ (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies!
Hope you don't mind me joining your conversation... 
I have told practically everyone I know about TTC! I know this was probbaly very foolish - but at least I don't get asked any difficult questions any more. I told my boss (male) a few months ago and he was brilliant - and said it took his ex-wife a few years and she had lots of tests, and he completely sympathised. I would just rather be honest about why Ive had time off (which I chose to take as leave - so no-one thought I was taking the p***). Its wierd how different people react when you tell them. One of my best mates was really off with me and as a result Ive only seen her once in the last 10 months. No idea why she reacted so badly. Wheras my mother-in-law has been brilliant - regularly ringing (she lives overseas) to see if Im ok and how its going. Someone at work who I told confided in me that she's recently had a miscarriage. In fact it amazing how many people have had awful infertiltity/pregnancy issues (especially in my family!) - which just goes to show what a difficult thing it is for a lot of people - even those who can conceive naturally. 
Anyway I hope everyone's having a good fiday. 
Today is my 3rd wedding anniversary! Just thought I'd share that exciting fact with you all!!!
Becky
xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

KerryB said:


> I'd love it if we all got BFP's together! We'd have to ahve the mother of all non-alcoholic parties!


Kerry - yes we could - I think there's a few of us around Manchester! we could have a wild night out on OJ and fizzy water!
keep it on the back burner until we all get a BFP.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, count me in on the non-alcoholic celebrations!!!


Bex - happy anniversary!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So your a Northwestie as well Tilda!  

Bex...  honey! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

yes I live in Manchester and am in the middle of the St Mary's Experience    

happy anniversary Bex!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tilda, did you not have a good experience at St. Mary's?  Are you somewhere else now?

xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

well it was ok in the end as I got clomid but it took a while. Also they forgot about me on my first visit to the clinic and marked me down as a naughty non-attender even though i was sitting there waiting! The first appointment was a bit of a waste of time as nothing really happened so I felt the months were slipping by - I really wanted something to be moving. I'm still under the clinic there despite that! I don't really want to go to another hospital and start again. And I am saving the decision on private treatment for the time being. I think the St Mary's method (unmonitored clomid cycles) suits me ok at the moment as it's quite low-key.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats a bit naughty of them to leave you sitting in the waiting room and then mark you as a non-attender.  I'm glad to hear that its all working out for you now though.  I haven't had any experience of St. Marys but have heard mixed reports from other people.

Is your clomid totally unmonitored?  Are you not having cd21 bloods done to check if your ovulating, or do you ovulate naturally and have been given clomid to boost?  

I dint blame you about not wanting to start all over again at another hospital.  We are going private as I'm 35 and DH is 46 and we were told by our GP that we would have a long wait at St. Marys.


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes at the time I was very upset about being forgotten at the clinic. You know how emotional and stressful these things can be. And yes I am totally unmonitored. I don't ovulate on my own as far as I know. The consultant said I might not respond to clomid at all but he'd know that because I wouldn't have a period (due to not ovulating). He said if I respond to clomid I'll ovulate and then will either get pregnant or have a period. So day 21 bloods would just pre-empt what he's going to find out anyway. And if my cycle's longer than 28 days they might not be accurate. (I think they're just trying to keep costs down but then i am a total cynic...) So he was to see me again next month - unless I get pregnant in this first cycle - because I'm assuming we might then move on to a bit of monitoring, or discussion of injectables etc - but now the #@!% hospital have cancelled the appointment and rebooked for end of November!

THAT'S when I think longingly of going private...

Having said all that - I did get my initial appointment at St M's very quickly (within 6 weeks of going to GP) but it ended up being social chitchat with the nurse - didn't see consultant for 3 more months. I too have heard mixed reports about St M's but am hoping clomid will sort me out and I won't have to go to too many clinics. DP is totally anti-hospitals so he's delighted that I'm unmonitored.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well fingers crossed for you      

As you say, at least you haven't had to wait too long.  Hopefully the claimed will work for you    What cycle day are you on??


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm on day 18, this cycle's going SO slowly. I just want it to be over.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yes, the waiting is very hard, stay positive if you can, I am convinced a positive attitude has got to help


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

yes all those stress hormones can really muck your cycle up so I'm trying to stay calm and focus on my follicles (if I've got any!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had a really weird fluttery tum thing today, like low down and central. Almost on my pubic bone, just above. Its really freaking me out!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Kerry I'm going mad analysing every last little symptom as well..


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm the same, every single little twinge just makes my mind work overtime


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

oh well at least we can all have a moan to each other.

DP just got towed home by a recovery truck - the car died outside Old Trafford - at least this means I've got a reprieve from shelf duty!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Do you think its too early to be having ovulation pains - I'm only on day 4 and have pains on the right side that feel like ovulation pain, never had it this early though. Maybe its unrelated and just because I've eaten too much lunch or something.
[br]: 25/08/06, 14:59Oh just noticed I have some new bubbles - don't know who blew them or why but thank you whoever you are  Am blowing you all some back  xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry for butting in but just noticed that Tilda is a Manchester girl too!! I have been referrred back to Trafford from St Marys as they were pap with me.


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

my goodness there are so many of us from Manchester!

blew you all some bubbles  and some


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Right back at you hun    

It must be something in the water


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I think nearly all of us on this thread are from Manchester or near Manchester.


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

That's a real coincidence isn't it. Even though this is all on the internet it's nice to know you lot are all in the same area as me. One day when we all get lucky we'll have to form a "clomid girls" mother and toddler group!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

That would be lovely! A monthly meet up with babies.

Janie...its not too early for OV pains, I've had them that early before now. Just your ovaries kicking into gear!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree. We are all so close together can you imagine there must be a cloud of hormones due to the clomid floating over manchester!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I've just woken up, and am about to set off for work AGAIN!!!!  It is weird that we're all in the north west, I'm in Preston.

Maybe we should all meet up seriously, we could have a meal out somewhere nice and a good old natter?

Janie - yes, i'm off to the lakes again tomorrow, probably about 3pm ish!!  I've been lost without FF for so long!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh Emily, you poor thing, it seems like you are on nights all of the time just lately hope you don't have a  hectic night.  Have a nice weekend in the Lakes.


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Evening Ladies,

Bex,   are you doing anything special?

   for those of you on the  

for those of you enjoying  this weekend, have fun.

Hope you are all well.

scan went well yesterday, was surreal but amazing!! 

Best wishes to all

Piriam


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've just got up, and am going to set off soon for the lakes. It was a horrible shift last night, we were really short staffed, no beds, etc etc. But I'm NOT back there till Tuesday!!!!!!!

I'll log on Monday night when I get home, have a lovely bank holiday weekend!!![br]: 26/08/06, 14:21Have just got back from the lakes, not much to catch up on!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Hope you all had a good weekend.  Just logged on to catch up, but as Emily said, theres nothing to catch up, I guess you have all been busy enjoying the long weekend.

The christening wasn't too bad afterall.  

Am starting my follicle tracking tomorrow, first scan is at lunch time.  I think they should be able to see something, its day 7 and already I can feel as though something is going on in the ovary department, so fingers crossed that I am growing some lovely follicles!

Emily, hope you had a good time in the Lakes.

Piriam, glad you scan went well.

Hello to Kerry, Sal, Flower, Tilda, Bex and anyone I've forgotten. Will catch up tomorrow.

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls 
been off work for a few days and its chaos. have i missed anything? no time to catch up and read all the posts!! x


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi girls - sorry I haven't been on for ages - I've had such a manic few weeks.  I am busy trying to recruit for a vacancy in my department and in the meantime I'm doing all the work of 2 people!!!  I've also been having morning (and evening and night) sickness!  it comes and goes and some days are better than others - I did have one week solid of feeling sick which was awful!  but mostly now just really tired.

but have my first scan and barrage of tests a week today which on the one hand I'm looking forward to because it all seems to be going really slowly but also very nervous in case there is anything wrong.  keep your fingers crossed for me!

has everyone had a good bank hol weekend?  I had a bit of a surreal one cos I spent sunday shadowing zoo keepers at paradise park zoo in broxbourne, Herts!!!!  really long day but great - got to go in with nearly all the animals and cuddle a lot of them including a coati (kind of racoon like) which I got to pick up like a baby and it feel asleep in my arms while I was rocking it!!!!  I just wanted to nick it and carry it out under my jumper!!!  but those poor zoo keepers work 6 days a week, 60 hour weeks for an absolute pittance - although I love animals and working with them would be my ideal job I just couldn't afford to live on what they get paid


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya pocketmoney, nausea is just horrible, especially when it doesnt shift.  I love animals and would love to work in a zoo or such like, it would be my dream job, but how bad is that they dont earn much. you'd have to have it as a hobby i guess if you could afford not to work xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Glad everyone had a good weekend  

Pocketmonkey - hope the nausea doesn't last too long.  Good luck for your first scan - you'll have to keep us updated.  Sounds like you had a great weekend.

Flower - hope you had a good few days off.

Just got back from my scan which went well.  I am getting used to the dildocam now and it wasn't too bad today.  I have three follicles, one on the left which is 12mm and 2 on the right which are 11mm and 8mm.  I have to go back on Friday for another scan and see if they have grown.  The con said that they need to get to around 18mm to 20mm.  Dh's SA result was good too, the morphology has improved but the motility has gone down slightly but is still within the normal range.  The other good news is that my FSH has gone down to 8.3 which is the lowest its ever been.  So it's all looking good so far this month.

Anyway enough babbling!

 to Kerry, Emily, Tilda, Piriam, Sal, Bex and anyone I've forgotten.

Jane xx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls,

just logging in to give an uneventful report - nothing's really happened for the past few days in fact I feel completely normal, no pain, no nausea, no sore boobs, no strange discharge etc etc. So your guess is as good as mine. i almost wish I was being monitored, at least if I didn't ovulate I'd have known by now from scan or blood test and wouldn't have to keep my hopes up until next week.

   

Janie - glad the christening wasn't as bad as you'd feared. And those follies are looking very promising! 

hi to everyone else - anything going on?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, Just got in from work (started at 8am this morning!!).  I'm back tomorrow, for another 12 hrs, but will be back for longer on Thursday.

Glad everyone is doing ok and hearing hopeful news from you all (hang in there Tilda!!!)

Will catch up with you all on Thursday, HAVE to go to bed!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

Janie, great news, all sounds positive 

I've got horrible ovulation s/e today - backache, tummy ache and nausea. just had 2 paracetamol and got my wheat bag on my belly sat in work.  Couldnt even be bothered with BMS last night, had a bath and went to bed. sick of having to have BMS to order anyway now, its been too long!!  x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls, very quiet on here today! How are you all?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

It is quiet on here today.

Flower, sorry to hear you aren't feeling too good and are in pain - hope you feel better soon.

Kerry, how are you?

Emily - you seem to be working very hard lately.  Hope you are ok

Tilda - hope you are ok

Hi to everyone else too 

Jane xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls!
It is wuiet on here so though I would liven things up talking about my sex life!   
How boring is bms?    
Back on it again, a bit sore after my op but didn't want to miss the boat. after 3 years I do find it tedious.  Does anyone else feel the same? 
Probably not the best way to think about conceiving a much wanted child I know!
Strawbs xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is a horrid way of having sex, knowing that you have to do it and just going through the motions, so to speak   We always end up arguing as we leave it till bedtime then we're both too tired! Not good. 

Janie...did you watch Supernanny??!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I know what you mean about the BMS, I always feel like I am putting pressure on DH when its time for BMS, it very difficult and I think it can spoil your love life a bit.  

Kerry, yes we watched it last night   .  DH said she doesn't look much like me its just the glasses and the dark hair, although he was calling me supernanny all evening! Good programme though.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he, I think she's ace! Great programme, horrid kids! can't believe how much those parents swore in front of the kids! No wonder they were like they are!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I know - talk about bad parenting skills!!  DH said that people like that shouldn't be allowed to have children, I cant believe she treated them so badly.  How could anyone swear like that at their children.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fully agree with the BMS thing, and its always the time that I least want it too as I feel so pants. nothing better than "normal" sex.  you only have to look at the relationship/bms board to see how many feel the same.

Anyone hear on the radio this morning, they are talking about bringing in free IVF for lesbians and single women


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

yes, I read it in the paper and they said that there would be a ban on giving IVF on the NHS to women who are obese!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yip, just posted it on our diet thread[br]: 30/08/06, 13:57Janie - meant to ask you, did you ever try peppermint tea for your bloatedness? Just going to make one now ...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes I did, thanks for the tip.  It helped a little but didn't shift all of it, in fact it seemed to make me burp a lot!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

worth a shot anyway.  always handy to have them in if you get really uncomfortable, good to have after you have eaten if you are bloated.  do you know how Sailaice is doing by the way?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah she is still chatting on the TTC naturally 2ww thread.  She's fine, although finding the 2ww very hard going.  Just had to send the    round to her!  I think she was going to have a break from Clomid but then decided against it, but she seems well other than the dreadful 2ww.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Janie, wish her good luck. can't believe its her 2ww already! feels like 2 mins ago she was on her last one, time flies when having fun


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Do you mind if I join you girls for a bit of chatting? 

Just finished my 2ww today and the test said BFN. My luteal phase at it's longest has been 12 days, so this is a long one for me. Was really trying not to get my hopes up, but you do don't you?

Interesting what you were saying about BMS - I always seem to row with dh when we need to have BMS, which isn't exactly conducive to getting you in the mood!

Just seen that about IVF on the news - severely obese people shouldn't have it for free. What do they class as severely obese? I thought your BMI had to be below 30 anyway?

Hope you don't mind me hopping on here?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Rosie
you are very welcome hun, we like a good old natter!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Rosie and Welcome, Sorry about your BFN


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Rosie,

I was thinking the same thing. One of the comments on the BBC board was that a friend of a friend is classed as obese despite the fact she is very fit (an athelete) but because she is short and muscular she is classed as obese. I think BMI is a load of twoddle! Thats my personal opinion! And your right, most NSH IVF clinics do ask for BMI to be 30 or below. Some  of the commects made made me so  , mainly from people who have no idea that IVF is a last resort for many of us.

I'll climb off my soap box now.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm still fuming.....grrrrrr  I hope at least one of us FF get a message on there. no sign of mine yet x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Maybe I'm totally deluding myself, but in my opinion a BMI of 30 or below is not 'severely' obese. Also if you have PCOS and are inclined to put on weight and not able to lose it easily, it's a bit of a catch 22 isn't it? Everyone is going to be at their GP for slimming drugs now aren't they?

Is it the BBC website? I may go and have a peek on there.

Rosie. x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Rosie....http://newsforums.bbc.co.uk/nol/thread.jspa?threadID=3501&&&edition=1&ttl=20060830134532

Your right, all those horrid people will think we'll be drainign resources then by having diet pills! Can't win!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

And how much will the increased need for diet pills cost the NHS overall? So does this mean they won't put you on the waiting list until your BMI goes down?

Surely it works both ways then too - BMI of 30 -36 is classed as obese and over that is severely obese, so will all the clinics that currently don't let people with BMI of 30 or over have NHS IVF now let them? (Does that make sense?) Surely that's what they're saying if they are doing it to try and even the playingfield across the country.

Rosie. x[br]: 30/08/06, 16:06I just put a comment on, but it was far too long and went off the end! 

Rosie. x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wonder if they will publish any of our comments?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I really hope so as the majority seem to be people agreeing with it and saying that having kids is not a right. Easy for them to say! Plus any old drug addict, alcoholic or mentalist can just go out and have kids without anyone telling them that they can or can't - it makes my blood boil! The woman on their who was refused but then won 'you say, we pay' to pay for it was successful even though she was 2 stone overweight.

Rosie. x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi girls, and welcome Rosie!

I seem to have missed you all again. Lots to catch up on! I heard the news thing this morning, about IVF and BMI over 30, and somehow I knew you'd be talking about it on here.

Well I've felt miserable since last night, ended up crying into my dinner after a couple of unintentionally tactless comments from a friend, DP then tried to help by saying "well maybe you'll just have to face facts that you're never going to get pregnant" and surprise surprise, I just wailed even louder. Maybe my hormones are making me tired and emotional. I'll try to have an early night tonight and maybe a hot bath. Take care of yourselves, and I'll now go elsewhere with my doom and gloom!

ps did any of you see that channel 5 programme on "attachment parenting" a few nights ago - some slightly unconventional views on there - one woman was trying to toilet train a 10 day old baby by watching its facial expressions for signs of "movement" and holding a tissue under its bum to collect the offerings!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  I'm still at work, Tilda - , people should just keep quiet if they don't know what to say, as they always end up saying something tactless!!!!!

I did see that programme on toilet training!  How ridiculous to try and train a few day old baby!!!  I was quite impressed with the 9 month old though!!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks emilycaitlin


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tilda...... 

Emily - hope your not working too hard

xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Tilda, thanks for the warm welcome.

I too had an emotional moment like that at weekend. Dh told me how his friend had been on the phone complaining that he never gets 5 minutes to himself any more (they have a 3 month old) and it was lucky he was even managing to phone him (even though he managed to play golf today for 4 and a half hours - yeah, right!). It was at a lovely meal for our anniversary and I just started booing, and then Dh started and he never cries. The pair of us must've looked like a right pair of nutters, in this lovely restaurant having lovely food. I wouldn't mind either, but the last time I was there I fell and smashed my teeth in on their steps (it was the shoes I was wearing - honest!). Now I think we are going to have to leave a long gap before we go back.

Seriously though, it's amazing how some things can get you sometimes when your not expecting them, and other things you can be alright with when you expect them to upset you. I don't know if it's hormones or just the fact this journey is such an emotional rollercoaster. 

I had to laugh when a very small baby on the attached parenting programme weed on her dad's knee - what did he expect? Think it's a good idea, but maybe only after a few months. But I wouldn't really want poop all over my floor, especially now we have a cream carpet  ! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

thank you for the virtual hugs.

Rosie - funnily enough my crying was caused by a really similar comment - one of my closest friends (who knows about my infertility and the clomid rollercoaster) was complaining about how busy she is (she has 2 kids) and I said something like, oh yes I don't get a minute to myself either (ok I have no children but still have more than enough going on AND i don't have a cleaner etc like she does) and she said, well you don't have an excuse for being busy, you've got no kids. 

I hate how being childless is sometimes seen as the "easy" or "selfish" option!

ok rant over.

I am going to have a big glass of alcohol-free beer with my feet up.

anyone else feeling bloated? and is this normal for clomid? no don't even bother to answer that one...EVERYTHING'S normal for clomid, right?

Tilda xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tilda - I have terrible bloating too, its got to be the clomid as I have never had this before I started taking it.  Last cycle is started around day 8 and lasted for about a week.  Am on day 9 now and its back.  Flowerpot recommended peppermint tea, it shifted some of the bloating for me, but did make me burp a lot  

Sorry about your friends comments - some people are just so insensitive.

Rosie - sorry you have been upset by insensitive comments too.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not working today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

*janie* How are you? Have you tried peppermint cordial warmed up too? That often works, don't know if it will be any better than the tea though!

*Tilda and Rosie* . Welcome to the site Rosie xx

*Kerry* How are you doing?

*Flower* Are you ok?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

WOW Emily, you actually have some time off work.....Hooray!!             

How are things with you?

Will definitely try the peppermint cordial - thanks for that.

Right have to dash, will catch up again later.

Hope everyone is ok today

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

hope you are all ok, no time for personals, i'm finishing today for a couple of days off work so busy busy.   to those who need it xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Janie and flower,

Good to hear you've got some time off coming up flower.  Anything planned?

I' due to test a week on Sunday, but haven't been on clomid this month, so not very hopeful.  I feel so much better mood wise this month though, I'm dreading starting it again next month and being on double the dose!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Emily - unfortunately at a funeral tomorrow (my friends brother) so not a nice day, glad i get a lie in.  monday having a day out with dh somewhere before he starts his new job so that should be good - depending on the weather!!!  

I know what you mean about the moods etc, i've been wrotten this month. thankfully i only have a little to go on clomid now!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry about your friends brother flower.  Hope it goes smoothly tomorrow.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower    So sorry to hear about your friends brother x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls xxx
we fell out over a year ago and this has brought us back in contact, funny how you put things into perspective when something sad happens


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

it certainly is xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I've notice they haven't updated any of our comments on the BBC website   - typical!

Tilda, those type of comments make me most mad because they always assume that they are far busier than you, and the likelihood is that they are, but what we wouldn't give to be busy for those reasons eh? That's what I thought the other day - don't moan about it as some of us would love to be able to moan about nappies, etc. Hope you enjoyed your beer   

I know it's wrong but I'm still feeling like poop, so having Chinese tonight.  Might go veggie though so it's less calories/ points.

Hi Emilycaitlin, thank you for the warm welcome. I was on my first double dose this last cycle and it wasn't too bad thankfully. I hope it's the same this month, and for you too.


Flowerpot, sorry to hear about your friend's brother. Hopefully you and your friend become closer again. Hope all goes as well as it can tomorrow. Also hope the weather clears up for your day off on Monday!

Well, the weather here is miserable here today and I'm off to a wedding this weekend, and it's forecast rain then too. Who stole our summer?  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi girls, 

hope you are all well.

Tilda & Rosie   it's so hard when people say insensitive things, they just don't engage their brains before opening their mouths!! Hope you're both feeling less fragile, clomid used to make me more emotional & teary too.

Hope you all have a good evening.

Piriam


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

hi girls,

I hope you're all ok today, even though the weather's foul.

well I'm feeling better today, the alcohol-free beer must have done the trick   

have decided I must let the thoughtless comments ride over me and if I end up without kids then so be it, i still have my lovely bloke and only 2 years ago I was convinced I'd be single & on the shelf for ever and ever - it's funny how quickly things turn around isn't it? maybe the same will happen with having a baby.

Flowerpot - sorry to hear about your friend's brother. Sometimes it seems like people only get together for weddings, christenings and funerals....I hope the weather picks up a bit so that you can all remember him in the sunshine.

Janie I didn't get bloated at the beginning of this cycle but it's day 24/25 now and I feel REALLY full! Had to wear a skirt with elasticated waistband to work today, nothing else was comfortable. Maybe it's all that beer...it is a bit gassy I have to admit... 

Tilda xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh dear, I don't know what's wrong with me. I've not even started taking the clomid again yet and I just nearly smashed up the kitchen in upset and rage. I really don't know why. I've been really positive about the clomid and everything for the last 3 lots, but I suddenly feel very negative and upset. Can't stop crying either. Has anyone else felt like this? 

(Sorry for the negative post)

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Rosie I think we must be leading parallel lives at the moment - i have just retreated upstairs after chucking things around in the kitchen as well, I feel shattered and miserable yet can't really explain why. Just "hormones" I suppose. I am usually quite well-behaved! so can't believe I'm like this - hope it passes soon.
take care

Tilda xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Tilda. I think we must be! I'm having a feeling of dread at another lot of clomid, another load of daily OPK testing (starting whilst we're at the in-laws) and then another 2ww. I'm happy to be on the clomid though as I know it's the one thing making me ov and if it weren't for that I'd have no chance. I want it to pass too, I hate feeling so negative!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

I just thought that I would say hi as I am new here.  Just started my first batch (!) of clomid after three years of trying and one miscarriage last year.  I thought I was doing ok with little side effects but they have all sneaked up on me on day 22 and now I'm an evil snappy witch!  I hope I can get to know you all a little better x


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

aha you found us Natz....

 and welcome!

the others must be asleep, or up to something... 

I'm off now, too - see you tomorrow!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Clomid Buddies!!

Tilda and Rosie, sorry to hear that you are both feeling a bit  .  I was a bit like that too earlier and snapped at my Mum and then felt very bad about it and had a little cry.  The Clomid is sending us all loopy.

Hello Natz and Welcome, sorry to hear that your suffering with the mad clomid mood swings too.

Hi to everyone else, sorry its a short post with not many personals but its very late and I need my bed.  Got my second tracking scan in the morning, hope my follies are doing well.

Will catch up with you all tomorrow.

Jane xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I've been on holiday for a while, had a great time.  Not had time to catch up with what everyone's been up to yet.  Hope you're all OK and I'm sending you all   

I'm now on my 2WW.  I ovulated yesterday.  Well, I think I did.  Either that or it was constipation!!  It felt a bit different to normal.  I had ovulation pains on my left and right sides, I've never had that before.  Can you ovulate from both sides at once?  Or is that just wishful thinking on my part?!

Tx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Tilda and Rosie - hope today's a bit better for you xx

Natz - Welcome!!!

Hi to janie, Kerry, flower and everyone else. It's Friday!!!![br]: 1/09/06, 09:14Hi Tiggy, welcome home!!!

You can ovulate on both sides at once, but you never know, if this is your month, you could be hanging out two sets of babygrows at a time!!!!!?


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Emily - You've just put a smile on my face ... I like the thought of twins.  I'm well impressed with my multi-tasking ovaries ... my body's obviously being very efficient this month.  Let's hope it can carry on it's efficiency and give me 2 babies!

Tx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello Girls

Welcome back Tiggy, glad you had a good holiday.  Sending you lots of     for the 2ww.

Tikda & Rosie - hope your both feeling a bit better today  

Hello to Emily, Kerry, Flower, Natz and anyone I have forgotten.

My scan went well, now have four follicles - the most dominant one is 15mm.  I have to go back for another scan on Monday.

Jane xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's really good Janie, I presume we won't hear from you over the weekend, as you'll be having lots of bms!!!!


----------



## Tilda (Aug 11, 2006)

that's very good news isn't it Janie. Does your hubby know what he's letting himself in for? 

It's quiet on here today. I'm feling very chilled but we all know how those clomid mood swings can just creep up on you all of a sudden...   

Monday's day 28 for me - but I will try to leave off testing until later in the week, or of course AF might arrive and spoil my plans.

I still feel very bloated and have a few niggly pains but nothing else. So I'm not sure what will happen next week.

tilda xx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you for your welcomes!  Thank god the weekend is here!  I can bury my head under the duvet - and away from my stressful job for two days.  Im going to focus on looking after myself and chilling out - maybe that will help things along eh?  So possible twins over there!?  Wouldn't twins be amazing?  hard work but amazing!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66808.new#new

xx


----------

